# 

## _Krzychu_

Tydzień temu jadąc na szkolenie zahaczyłem o Kraków żeby zobaczyć instalację Grenton. 

Instalacja została zrobiona w kamienicy, w apartamentach wynajmowanych dla turystów i działa tam od dwóch lat. Apartamenty są dość małe (około 40 metrów kw.) ale każda lampa sterowana jest osobno. W tej instalacji ich system steruje jeszcze ogrzewaniem, klimatyzacją, roletami i telewizorem. W apartamencie który oglądaliśmy były zainstalowane moduły w rozdzielni i w puszkach podtynkowych oraz panele dotykowe. Oprócz tego na ścianie zamontowany jest zdejmowalny tablet, ale w takim małym mieszkaniu to raczej gadżet.

Choć miałem niewiele czasu to Marek z Grentona pokazał mi w skrócie jak konfiguruje się system. Byłem zaskoczony jak szybko się to robi. W ciągu może pół godziny zrobiliśmy od zera konfigurację systemu do poziomu takiego, że dało się sterować większością lamp i sterować systemem z mojego telefonu. W ogóle samo tworzenie aplikacji na smartfona jest genialne: można albo skorzystać z automatycznego generatora albo samemu rozmieścić przyciski na ekranie i to tak jak się chce.

Nie mam za dużego porównania z innymi systemami domowymi bo zajmowałem się wcześniej dużymi instalacjami przemysłowymi opartymi o ABB i Siemensa ale system podoba mi się bo ma możliwości podobne jak sterowniki PLC a z drugiej strony konfiguruje się go bardzo prosto. Wybieram się na szkolenie w grudniu to będę mógł coś więcej powiedzieć na temat bardziej zaawansowanych funkcji.

----------


## stkop

> Tydzień temu jadąc na szkolenie zahaczyłem o Kraków żeby zobaczyć instalację Grenton. 
> 
> Nie mam za dużego porównania z innymi systemami domowymi bo zajmowałem się wcześniej dużymi instalacjami przemysłowymi opartymi o ABB i Siemensa ale system podoba mi się bo ma możliwości podobne jak sterowniki PLC a z drugiej strony konfiguruje się go bardzo prosto. Wybieram się na szkolenie w grudniu to będę mógł coś więcej powiedzieć na temat bardziej zaawansowanych funkcji.


Pewnie porównywanie systemów automatyki domowej z funkcjonalnością PLC jest ogólnie dyskusyjne... ale fajnie, że ktoś kto liznął świata PLC dostrzega zalety z założenia łatwiejszych rozwiązań sterowników dla domu.

----------


## PeeN

Czy gdzieś to już można kupić? Czy znane są już ceny podzespołów?
Z miłą chęcią*dowiedziałbym się coś więcej na temat tego systemu, ale w internecie niewiele informacji można znaleźć poza oficjalną stroną.

----------


## Ribert

Podbijam ma ktos wiecej informacji o realizacjach?

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czy gdzieś to już można kupić? Czy znane są już ceny podzespołów?
> Z miłą chęcią*dowiedziałbym się coś więcej na temat tego systemu, ale w internecie niewiele informacji można znaleźć poza oficjalną stroną.


Dlaczego akurat tego systemu, są inne na rynku z taką funkcjonalnością - może kolega uzasadnić ?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Dlaczego akurat tego systemu, są inne na rynku z taką funkcjonalnością - może kolega uzasadnić ?


np ?  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

Fibaro   :tongue:   ?  chociaż nie wiem, czy steruje TV.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Fibaro    ?  chociaż nie wiem, czy steruje TV.


eeee przecież o Fibaro bym nie pytał. Pytanie nadal aktualne.

----------


## kasprzyk

W jakąś intrygę mnie wciągasz - ale ok  :wink: 
W pierwszym poście użytkownik napisał o możliwości sterowania światłami, ogrzewaniem, klimatyzacją, roletami i TV - prawie nie ma firmy z obecnie się reklamujących, która o takiej funkcjonalności nie wspomina - po za jedną rzeczą - table zdejmowany ze ściany. 
Dlatego dziwi mnie takie parcie potencjalnych nabywców, na system o którym nie wiele wiedzą, a mają dookoła wiele innych do wyboru.
Tyle w temacie  :smile: 
pzdr

----------


## Sztywniak

hejka Kasprzyk, w nic Cię nie wciągam. Grenton jest naprawdę fajny ale zaliczył falstart. pokazali się na targach i nie przewidzieli dużej ilości zamówień.
Obejrzyj dokładnie ten system, ja nie znam drugiego systemu ID z takimi możliwościami za takie pieniądze. 
Dlatego spytałem jakie systemy dają takie możliwości. 
Wiem że sprzedajesz Nexo który jest bardzo dobry ale Grenton reprezentuje trochę inne podejście do tematu.
Warto to obejrzeć.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam

Nie taki jestem, żeby osądzać system którego nie znam - także dziękuję za informację - popatrzę na stronie.
Bardziej denerwują mnie kryptoreklamy w postach, bo tak odebrałem co niektóre odpowiedzi - być może się mylę.
pzdr

----------


## Sztywniak

Niestety moderator nie jest w stanie przeczytać wszystkie posty na forum

----------


## Ribert

> Dlaczego akurat tego systemu, są inne na rynku z taką funkcjonalnością - może kolega uzasadnić ?


Już uzasadniam. Jestem na etapie budowy i zastanawiam się nad automatyką w domu narazie zakładam podstawowe funkcej inteligentnego domu. Jestem laikiem w tej sprawie więc zacząłem przeszukiwać net i trafiłem na bloga  Infeldom. Tam  przeczytałem o tym systemie potem na stronie producenta  i wydał mi się w sam raz na moje potrzeby. Szukam systemu w rozsądnej cenie by spełniał moje nie wygórowane oczekiwania. Nigdzie więcej nie znalazłem informacji o realizacjach wiec zapytałem tutaj z ciekawości jak się system sprawdza w użytkowaniu.

----------


## Marian_D

Ja od kilku miesięcy mam ten system. W zeszłym roku szukałem czegoś, co mogę wsadzić do budynku z okablowaniem przygotowanym pod inny system, z którego zrezygnowałem gdy okazało się że nie będę mógł sam praktycznie nic w nim zmieniać. Testowałem dwa systemy w pełni radiowe, ale nie do końca byłem zadowolony.

Zrobiłem rozeznanie w systemach kablowych i rzeczywiście na rynku jest ich multum, ale po bliższym przyjżeniu okazało się, że a to konfiguracja jest skomplikowana, a to pewne funkcjoanlności są na papierze, a to całkowite koszty będą zdecydowanie wyższe niż początkowo przedstawiane.

Co do Grentona, to spotkałem się z nimi kilka razy, ale tak na 100% przekonała mnie prosta rzecz: podczas spotkania wymyślałem najbardziej udziwnione konfiguracje i inżynier przysłany przez producenta nie tylko mówił że się da to zrobić, ale w ciągu kilku minut wrzucał moje pomysły do systemu i to działało! Poza tym mieszkam kilkadziesiąt km od Krakowa więc w razie czego miałbym ich blisko.

Instalację zrobili w dwa dni z tym że kable były pociągnięte, przy czym sama konfiguracja tego jak system działa zajęła może ze trzy godziny. Dodam, że mam instalację na kilkadziesiąt modułów, więc wcale nie taką małą. Instalację robili elektrycy z zewnętrznej firmy, a samą konfigurację ich inżynier, który na koniec zrobił kopię projektu na CD. Program do konfiguracji oczywiście dostałem, bo taka była umowa. A co do zmian w systemie, to od czasu jak został zainstalowany pozmieniałem sobie wiele ustawień według własnych pomysłów. Mieli przyjechać po kilku tygodniach by pozmieniać ustawienia jak już będę wiedział co mi pasuje a co nie, ale że system jest naprawdę baaardzo łatwy do ogarnięcia, to sam sobie wszystko poprzestawiałem. Jak na razie ciągle jeszcze poznaję możliwości systemu ale nie udało mi się jeszcze trafić na nic, czego nie umiałbym zrobić. Z perspektywy kilku miesięcy widzę że decyzja była dobra: system jest stabilny i nie zawiesił mi się ani razu a producent bardzo szybko odpowiada na pytania.

----------


## Marian_D

> hejka Kasprzyk, w nic Cię nie wciągam. Grenton jest naprawdę fajny ale zaliczył falstart. pokazali się na targach i nie przewidzieli dużej ilości zamówień.


To fakt. Na pierwszym spotkaniu grudniu podali mi możliwy termin na marzec. Ale teraz chyba sytuacja już się znormalizowała, bo znajoma poprosiła o wycenę i podali termin realizacji dwa tygodnie.

----------


## dendrytus

> a to całkowite koszty będą zdecydowanie wyższe niż początkowo przedstawiane.


Bo tyle są warte darmowy wyceny czy projekty.

----------


## Marian_D

> Bo tyle są warte darmowy wyceny czy projekty.


A i w płatnych różnie z tym bywa. Gdy budowałem dom zapłaciłem kupę kasy za projekt instalacji przygotowanej pod "pewien wiodący system". Poznałem koszt całej instalacji "pod klucz". Tyle że w wycenie było napisane drobnym drukiem, że instalacja modułów nie oznacza ich konfiguracji i te prace będą rozliczone wg. roboczogodzin. Gdybym przy okazji nie dowiedział się od jednego z użytkowników "wiodącego systemu", który narzeka że każda zmiana w konfiguracji kosztuje go kilkaset złotych i zdecydowałbym się na to co pierwotnie wybrałem, to łączny koszt instalacji byłby wyższy w stosunku do oferty o kilka tysięcy za konfigurację.

W przypadku Grentona oferta zawierała szczegółową wycenę i gdybym sam nie zdecydował o dołożeniu kilkunastu modułów Zwave, to koszty finalne były dokładnie takie, jak początkowo zakładane. Faktem jest jednak, że kable już były pociągnięte.

----------


## dendrytus

> A i w płatnych różnie z tym bywa. Gdy budowałem  dom zapłaciłem kupę kasy za projekt instalacji przygotowanej pod "pewien  wiodący system". Poznałem koszt całej instalacji "pod klucz".


Kupę kasy tzn ile?
Poznałeś koszt w jednej firmie, a w innej?
W moim przypadku to co opracowuję jest też w około 90% dokumentacją podwykonawczą ze zmianami, więc gdybym wziął pieniądze za nic, to musiałbym to robić dwa razy. 




> Tyle że w  wycenie było napisane drobnym drukiem, że instalacja modułów nie  oznacza ich konfiguracji i te prace będą rozliczone wg. roboczogodzin.


I co w tym dziwnego? Wiele prac przy instalacji rozlicza się według roboczogodzin.
Ja podają nawet cenę nadzoru nad elektrykami, którzy kładą instalację, nawet jeśli to znana mi ekipa.
Podaję ile takich moich wizyt będzie. I o ile w okolicach Warszawy nie robię problemu z jedną czy dwoma więcej, to do Krakowa muszę doliczać.
Podaję nawet cenę dojazdu awaryjnego bo coś się spie*rzyło lub jest jakaś zmiana, o której zapomniano powiedzieć. Np. Wyburzenie okablowanej ściany i przeniesienie drzwi
Zresztą nie ma znaczenia czy byłoby to napisane dużą trzcionką czy małą.
 Czyta się całą umowę i to nawet drugi raz tuż przed jej podpisaniem, tak przynajmniej twierdzi mój prawnik.
Projekty zawierają też szacunkowe ilości kabli, złączek czy tzw materiałów dodatkowych.




> Gdybym przy okazji nie dowiedział się od jednego z użytkowników  "wiodącego systemu", który narzeka że każda zmiana w konfiguracji  kosztuje go kilkaset złotych i zdecydowałbym się na to co pierwotnie  wybrałem, to łączny koszt instalacji byłby wyższy w stosunku do oferty o  kilka tysięcy za konfigurację.


A ten użytkownik to kolega z jakiegoś forum.
I co do tego ma "wiodący system"? Tak robi jakaś firma X, która robiłaby  tak samo w przypadku każdej instalacji hydraulicznej czy innego systemu. Nie  odpowiadają ci warunki zaproponowane przez firmę, to po prostu z niej nie korzystaj.
Ja robiłem zmiany w KNX-ie za dwie kawy i domową szarlotkę z bitą śmietaną. 
Robiłem zmiany za darmo podczas regulacji ogrzewania.
W umowie mam obecnie zaznaczone, że trzy zmiany w ciągu 24 miesięcy są bezpłatne i nie obejmują regulacji ogrzewania, bo ona podlega oddzielnym zasadom.
A trzeba pamiętać, że KNX jest najdroższym systemem.

Dwa miesiace temu poproszono mnie żebym usunął usterkę z instalacji KNX, bo jest problem. Po przyjeździe dowiedziałem się, że firma F&F robi KNX, bo jak powiedział klient przecież KNX to nazwa inteligentnego domu. Podróż zajęła około 2 godzin. Ile powinienem wziąć za informację, że F&F nie robi KNX-a i nie ma z nim nic wspólnego.

Elektrycy biorą od zawsze z punktu, przy czym każdy z nich sam sobie definiuje punkt. Jakimś cudem ta sama instalacja liczona z punktu przez różnych elektryków, jeden 80 zł z punktu, drugi 17 zł, po podliczeniu praktycznie kosztują tyle samo.
Wiesz ilu ludziom w życiu musiałem tłumaczyć, że lepiej wziąć gościa, który bierze 80 zł, niż tego od 17 zł?
Wiesz ile razy te instalacje za 17 zł z punktu wychodziły drożej od tych za 80 zł?
Dokładną wyceną robiłem kilka razy w życiu, bo wcześniej robiłem identyczne mieszkanie lub dom, więc znałem już ile wyszło na gotowo.




> W przypadku Grentona oferta zawierała szczegółową wycenę i gdybym sam  nie zdecydował o dołożeniu kilkunastu modułów Zwave, to koszty finalne  były dokładnie takie, jak początkowo zakładane. Faktem jest jednak, że  kable już były pociągnięte.


Nie wiem czy dostrzegasz różnicę miedzy budynkiem już okablowanym, w któym jakakolwiek zmiana jest już praktycznie niemożliwa, a opracowywaniem na podstawie projektu czy stanu surowego.
Z pewnością gdyby Grentona kładł instalację pod "wiodący system" też by tak zrobił i też pewnie nie potrafiłby oszacować ilości roboczogodzin związanych z okablowaniem.
Z ciekawości zapytam czy masz instalację zrobioną na wago?

Ciekaw jestem czy twoja instalacja elektryczna też była DOKŁADNIE w cenie z początku realizacji.

PS.
Ile zapłaciłeś za płot?

----------


## Marian_D

> A trzeba pamiętać, że KNX jest najdroższym systemem.


To fakt.

----------


## Drozdu

to ile cała instalacja kosztowała?

----------


## dendrytus

> To fakt.


Chociaż niektóre wysokie ceny podzespołów w "konkurencyjnych" systemach są nieosiągalne nawet dla KNX.

----------


## Marian_D

Koszt modułów na duży dom wyniósł 17 500 pln brutto. W tym jest wliczone 40 modułów kablowych, 14 modułów Zwave i 8 paneli dotykowych tego typu: http://www.grenton.pl/poznaj-grenton/sterowanie.html#s4

Ale u mnie praktycznie każda lampa na parterze, nie licząc ogrodowych, jest sterowana z osobnego obwodu. Poza oświetleniem i ogrzewaniem, mam integrację z bramą, roletami, centralką Integra z Satela, zewnętrzną stacją pogodową, nawadnianiem (3 osobne sekcje i pomiar wilgotności w każdej z nich osobno).

Od tego czasu dołożyłem dwa boxy z Androidem, które podłączone są do telewizorów w salonie i w sypialni co pozwala mi obserwować status całego domu i mieć podgląd z kamer cyfrowych przy bramie, furtce i w ogrodzie - w początkowej wycenie ich nie było bo na początku stwierdziłem że nie są mi potrzebne.

----------


## MACCAN

> Koszt modułów na duży dom wyniósł 17 500 pln brutto. W tym jest wliczone 40 modułów kablowych, 14 modułów Zwave i 8 paneli dotykowych tego typu: http://www.grenton.pl/poznaj-grenton/sterowanie.html#s4
> 
> Ale u mnie praktycznie każda lampa na parterze, nie licząc ogrodowych, jest sterowana z osobnego obwodu. Poza oświetleniem i ogrzewaniem, mam integrację z bramą, roletami, centralką Integra z Satela, zewnętrzną stacją pogodową, nawadnianiem (3 osobne sekcje i pomiar wilgotności w każdej z nich osobno).
> 
> Od tego czasu dołożyłem dwa boxy z Androidem, które podłączone są do telewizorów w salonie i w sypialni co pozwala mi obserwować status całego domu i mieć podgląd z kamer cyfrowych przy bramie, furtce i w ogrodzie - w początkowej wycenie ich nie było bo na początku stwierdziłem że nie są mi potrzebne.


Na jakiej zasadzie masz integracje z satelem? Jak to działa?

----------


## Marian_D

> Na jakiej zasadzie masz integracje z satelem? Jak to działa?


Prosto: poprzez "spięcie" wejść/wyjść centralki z wejściami/wyjściami modułu. Wystawienie stanów na wyjściu centralki powoduje uruchomienie odpowiedniego skryptu w grentonie. Tym sposobem np. uzbrojenie alarmu powoduje że rolety jadą w dół, odcina się główny zawór gazu i wszystkie obwody za wyjątkiem tych z lodówką i zmywarką.

Z tym że z rozmów z instalatorem wiem, że mają mieć niedługo moduł do podłączenia centralki z systemem przez złącze szeregowe. Ale pewnie i tak zostanę przy tym co mam bo mi to w zupełności wystarcza.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tym sposobem np. uzbrojenie alarmu powoduje że rolety jadą w dół, *odcina się główny zawór gazu i wszystkie obwody za wyjątkiem tych z lodówką i zmywark*ą.


Czyli mam zimno w zimie i do tego nie mogę włączyć alarmu jak wychodzę z domu, a ściągają się aktualizacje lub nagrywa mi się film na nagrywarce.
Odcinanie niewykorzystanych gniazdek jak widać też ma sens.
Tak też można.

----------


## MACCAN

> Prosto: poprzez "spięcie" wejść/wyjść centralki z wejściami/wyjściami modułu. Wystawienie stanów na wyjściu centralki powoduje uruchomienie odpowiedniego skryptu w grentonie. Tym sposobem np. uzbrojenie alarmu powoduje że rolety jadą w dół, odcina się główny zawór gazu i wszystkie obwody za wyjątkiem tych z lodówką i zmywarką.
> 
> Z tym że z rozmów z instalatorem wiem, że mają mieć niedługo moduł do podłączenia centralki z systemem przez złącze szeregowe. Ale pewnie i tak zostanę przy tym co mam bo mi to w zupełności wystarcza.


Myślałem że zrobili to po ethernecie. Czekam co pokaże ten moduł. 

dendrytus nie myślę aby użytkownik tego systemu robił sobie na złość a raczej przedstawił możliwości  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> dendrytus nie myślę aby użytkownik tego systemu robił sobie na złość a raczej przedstawił możliwości


Dlaczego? On przedstawił możliwości, a ja skutki.

----------


## Marian_D

> Dlaczego? On przedstawił możliwości, a ja skutki.


Nie przedstawiłeś żadnych skutków tylko palnąłeś bzdurę. 

Dlaczego? Z prostej przyczyny:

1. Mam pompę ciepła. Gaz jest tylko w kuchni. Zawór ma na celu odłączenie gazu na wypadek, gdyby ktoś zapomniał wyłączyć palnik. Uprzedzając ewentualne szukanie dziury w całym, to po ponownym otwarciu zaworu gaz nie będzie się ulatniał bo zawory na piecu zamykają się automatycznie bo są sterowane termicznie.

2. Wyłączanie większości obwodów "gniazdkowych" jest również po to, by nie stresować się "czy wyłączyłem żelazko?". Gniazdka do których podłączone są komputery czy ładowarki smartfonów są ciągle pod prądem, chyba że przejdę w tryb "wakacyjny", to wtedy również one są odłączane.

Jako użytkownik muszę powiedzieć że powyższea konfiguracja sprawdziła się w 100%. Możesz próbować udowodnić że to bez sensu, ale... kogo chcesz przekonać?

----------


## dendrytus

> 1. Mam pompę ciepła. Gaz jest tylko w kuchni. Zawór ma na celu odłączenie gazu na wypadek, gdyby ktoś zapomniał wyłączyć palnik. Uprzedzając ewentualne szukanie dziury w całym, to po ponownym otwarciu zaworu gaz nie będzie się ulatniał bo zawory na piecu zamykają się automatycznie bo są sterowane termicznie.


A jak zaśniesz i zgaśnie palnik? To będzie wielki bum czy cała rodzina zastanie wytruta gazem.
Gaz odcina się tylko wtedy, gdy nastąpi zweryfikowany alarm z czujnika gazu lub z czujnika dymu/ognia panie ekspert.
Czujniki takie powinieneś mieć.




> 2. Wyłączanie większości obwodów "gniazdkowych" jest również po to, by nie stresować się "czy wyłączyłem żelazko?".


To żelazko podłączasz do większości obwodów gniazdkowych?
Na ogół są dwa takie gniazdka, najczęściej jedno np w garderobie lub "pralni"




> Gniazdka do których podłączone są komputery czy ładowarki smartfonów są ciągle pod prądem, chyba że przejdę w tryb "wakacyjny", to wtedy również one są odłączane.


I co to ma niby dać? Ładowarki są na ogół wpięte w jedno gniazdko i zabiera się je na wakacje, więc odłączasz puste gniazdko.




> Jako użytkownik muszę powiedzieć że powyższea konfiguracja sprawdziła się w 100%. Możesz próbować udowodnić że to bez sensu, ale... kogo chcesz przekonać?


Jak widać bez problemu wykazałem, że twoje rozwiązania są bez sensu i jak widać nie działają poprawnie w 100%, chociaż tobie się tak wydaje.

Ps.
Zapomniałem dopisać, że odłączenie gazu powinno następować poziomu systemu alarmowego, a nie ID/IB

----------


## Marian_D

> Jak widać bez problemu wykazałem, że twoje rozwiązania są bez sensu i jak widać nie działają poprawnie w 100%, chociaż tobie się tak wydaje.


Nic nie wykazałeś. To co napisałeś to bzdury, szczególnie o tym gazie, bo widać nie masz pojęcia jak działa piec z zabezpieczeniem - jak zgaśnie palnik to piec po kilku sekundach prostu zamyka wypływ gazu.

Znów próbujesz wciskać mi że wiesz lepiej niż ja sam co mi jest potrzebne i co jest dla mnie wygodniejsze. Żal mi Twoich klientów...

----------


## dendrytus

> Nic nie wykazałeś. To co napisałeś to bzdury, szczególnie o tym gazie, bo widać nie masz pojęcia jak działa piec z zabezpieczeniem - jak zgaśnie palnik to piec po kilku sekundach prostu zamyka wypływ gazu..


Skoro tak to po co wydawać kilkaset złoty na odłączanie gazu?

----------


## Marian_D

> Skoro tak to po co wydawać kilkaset złoty na odłączanie gazu?


Nadal nie rozumiesz jak to działa?

Zawór jest po to, by wygasić palniki gdyby ktoś zostawił coś gotującego się na piecu. Ponowne otwarcie zaworu głównego nie spowoduje wypływu gazu, bo takie piece są tak skonstruowane że gdy palnik już zgaśnie, to sam się nie zapali.

Czy takie sytuacje się nie zdarzają? Moja sąsiadka gotowała ziemniaki, gdy zadzwonił mąż że miał wypadek samochodowy. W nerwach wyszła jak stała. Mężowi nic się wielkiego nie stało, ale kuchnia do remontu. Gdyby zamiast ziemniaków na piecu postawiła olej do smażenia, to chałupa pewnie by się spaliła.


Owszem, można zawór zamykać czujnikiem dymu. Ale wiążą się z tym dwa problemy:

1. Pozostawiony na gazie olej najczęściej nie dymi za bardzo, tylko w pewnej chwili zwyczajnie się zapala. Czujnik nie zamknie więc w porę dopływu gazu. Zobacz ten film (w pewnej chwili widać w jaki sposób olej się zapala): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fD1hkfubKE

2. Instalatorzy od alarmów odradzają stosowanie czujek w kuchni. Nawet dobre czujki lubią aktywować się podczas smażenia przy wysokiej temperaturze tłuszczu (np. steków). Każdy dobry kucharz wie, że wtedy w kuchni potrafi być siwo od oleju. U mnie po wymianie trzech czujek (każda miała ten sam problem), zrezygnowałem z czujki w kuchni;


Używając Twoich słów: bez problemu wykazałem że proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązania są bez sensu, chociaż Tobie wydaje się inaczej  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Prosto: poprzez "spięcie" wejść/wyjść centralki z wejściami/wyjściami modułu. Wystawienie stanów na wyjściu centralki powoduje uruchomienie odpowiedniego skryptu w grentonie. Tym sposobem np. uzbrojenie alarmu powoduje że rolety jadą w dół, odcina się główny zawór gazu i wszystkie obwody za wyjątkiem tych z lodówką i zmywarką.


Opisana integracja z satelem, to dosyć mocne słowo, rozumiem opisaną tu funkcję związaną z zazbrajaniem alarmu - ale jakie jeszcze korzyści daje Tobie takie połączenie ?




> 1. Mam pompę ciepła. Gaz jest tylko w kuchni.


Inwestując w pompę ciepła, "wprowadziłeś" gaz do domu, czym uzasadniałeś taki wybór ?

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czy takie sytuacje się nie zdarzają? Moja sąsiadka gotowała ziemniaki, gdy zadzwonił mąż że miał wypadek samochodowy. W nerwach wyszła jak stała. Mężowi nic się wielkiego nie stało, ale kuchnia do remontu. Gdyby zamiast ziemniaków na piecu postawiła olej do smażenia, to chałupa pewnie by się spaliła.


Myślisz, że tej samej sytuacji myślałaby o zazbrojeniu alarmu....?

----------


## dendrytus

> Zawór jest


Zajrzy sobie do karty technicznej zaworu a dowiesz się na ile użyć jest obliczony.




> W nerwach wyszła jak stała. Mężowi nic się wielkiego nie stało, ale kuchnia do remontu. Gdyby zamiast ziemniaków na piecu postawiła olej do smażenia, to chałupa pewnie by się spaliła.


Dom i tak by miał problem, bo wychodząc w nerwach ostatnią rzeczą o jakiej myśli człowiek to włączenia alarmu.
Twój zawór działa bezsensu i tyle.
Tak z ciekawości na jakie napięcia masz ten zawór i do czego jest bezpośrednio podłączony do ID czy centralki alarmowej?




> Owszem, można zawór zamykać czujnikiem dymu. Ale wiążą się z tym dwa problemy:
> 
> 1. Pozostawiony na gazie olej najczęściej nie dymi za bardzo, tylko w pewnej chwili zwyczajnie się zapala. Czujnik nie zamknie więc w porę dopływu gazu. Zobacz ten film (w pewnej chwili widać w jaki sposób olej się zapala): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fD1hkfubKE


Ale w twoim przypadku przecież olej się zapali i nadal będzie dostarczany gaz.
Może zainstaluj sobie czujkę dymu i przypal olej.




> 2. Instalatorzy od alarmów odradzają stosowanie czujek w kuchni. Nawet dobre czujki lubią aktywować się podczas smażenia przy wysokiej temperaturze tłuszczu (np. steków).


Czujki dymu załączają się z powodu dymu, a nie wysokiej temperatury.
Nawet czujki ognia nie załączają się przy smażeniu steków.
W każdej kuchni od ponad 15 lat montuję czujki dymu lub ognia i nikt nigdy nie zakwestionował działania czujek z odcięciem gazu. Mimo, że ponowne podłączenie gazu trzeba wykonać ręcznie.




> Każdy dobry kucharz wie, że wtedy w kuchni potrafi być siwo od oleju. U mnie po wymianie trzech czujek (każda miała ten sam problem), zrezygnowałem z czujki w kuchni;


Może naucz się gotować?




> Używając Twoich słów: bez problemu wykazałem że proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązania są bez sensu, chociaż Tobie wydaje się inaczej


Moje rozwiązania są powszechnie znane u używane, a wręcz zalecane.
Pierwsze z brzegu:
http://montujemyalarm.pl/automatyczny-system-odcinajacy-gaz/
http://www.instalacjebudowlane.pl/5156-27-86-domowe-systemy-detekcji-wycieku-gazu.html
http://www.kraken-polska.com/get_file.php?id=11
To są podstawy do odłączenia gazu

A później zapoznaj się co oznacza zweryfikowany alarm

----------


## Marian_D

> Ale w twoim przypadku przecież olej się zapali i nadal będzie dostarczany gaz.



Boże... ależ Ty głupoty wypisujesz...

----------


## Marian_D

> Opisana integracja z satelem, to dosyć mocne słowo, rozumiem opisaną tu funkcję związaną z zazbrajaniem alarmu - ale jakie jeszcze korzyści daje Tobie takie połączenie ?


Integracją jest wszystko, co pozwala na współpracę jednego urządzenia z drugim. U mnie zintegrowane jest rozbrajanie/zazbrajanie alarmu i stan czujek. Jakbym potrzebował czegoś więcej, to też da się zrobić bo mam trochę wolnych wyjść w centralce.





> Inwestując w pompę ciepła, "wprowadziłeś" gaz do domu, czym uzasadniałeś taki wybór ?


Ograniczeniami mocy kuchni elektrycznych. Po prostu gotowanie na gazie jest zdecydowanie szybsze i wygodniejsze bo moce kuchni gazowych są 2-3x wyższe i bezwładność palników dużo mniejsza. U mnie piekarnik gazowy ma 11kW a palniki łącznie 20 kW. Wyobraź sobie teraz takie moce w kuchni elektrycznej  :smile: 

Pompa ciepła to pompa ciełpa - po prostu wychodzi taniej niż grzanie gazem i po to ją zainstalowałem. Gdyby było inaczej, to grzałbym gazem.






> Myślisz, że tej samej sytuacji myślałaby o zazbrojeniu alarmu....?


Powtarzalne rzeczy robi się automatycznie. Wychodząc, przechodzisz obok manipulatora więc ciężko zapomnieć. Żelazko czy gaz to co innego.

U mnie jest zrobione to tak, że zazbrajanie odbywa się z pilota (mogę to zrobić z samochodu). Rozbroić trzeba ręcznie. Miałem to od samego początku, bo taką funkcję polecił mi instalator od alarmu. Sprawdza się rewelacyjnie, bo nie pamiętam kiedy zazbrajałem alarm manipulatorem.

Co więcej, jeśli przez określony czas żadna z czujek nie wykaże aktywności a alarm nie jest w trybie nocnym, system zapyta SMS'sem czy go uzbroić. Ta funkcja jest nawet opisana na stronie producenta. Kilkakrotnie już uzbrajałem alarm w ten sposób.

----------


## Drozdu

Dzięki. Cena całkiem znośna. A ten przycisk one button. Jak to działa bo ze strony nie wiele się dowiedziałem. Masz to zainstalowane?

----------


## Marian_D

Przepraszam że dopiero teraz, ale byłem na urlopie. Funkcja "One button" działa na tej zasadzie, że w domu i wokół mam umieszczone niewielkie nadajniki zasilane z baterii. Same nadajniki mają 3cm średnicy i 1cm grubości a bateria według deklaracji producenta starcza na grubo ponad rok. Koszt nadajnika  w zależności od firmy (bo jest wielu producentów) to 50-120 pln.

W praktyce wygląda to tak, że masz na pulpicie androida przycisk, który w zależności od tego gdzie jesteś, robi coś innego. Można sobie to oczywiście samemu definiować i np. przy drewutni zastępuje mi klucz i otwiera rygiel drzwi od drewutni, przed garażem otwiera mi bramę garażową itp itd. 

Na początku byłem sceptycznie nastawiony do tej funkcji, ale wypożyczyli mi kilka nadajników i porozkładałem sobie je w różnych miejscach. Po tygodniu byłem już w 100% przekonany że to jedna z fajniejszych funkcji systemu. Zaleta tego jest taka, że nie musisz szukać w aplikacji czy na pulpicie androida funkcji, tylko naciskasz ten sam przycisk. W moim samsungu to nawet telefonu nie trzeba odblokowywać, bo ikony można ustawić na ekranie blokady.

----------


## azizi

Marian_D czy mogłbyś coś napisać o minusach tego systemu, bo na pewno każdy ma takie?

Dziś byłem na targach DI Expo i zainteresował mnie właśnie najbardziej Grenton. Wczoraj kolega był i jako użytkownik Fibaro (w małym mieszkaniu) zapowiedział że w domu który właśnie buduje przerzuci się na Grentona. Ja za 2 tygodnie kładę tynki, okablowanie już jest i patrząc cenowo (na gotowe systemy) Grenton wypada bardzo dobrze na tle konkurencji. Jak ktoś wspomniał wcześniej nie jest to PLC z wieloma modułami i tego już na start brakuje, ale wszystkie podstawowe funkcjonalności ten system ma. Dla mnie jednak jest najważniejsza możliwość samodzielnego tworzenia wizualizacji, co w przypadku plc jest już jakimś tam problemem oraz aplikacje na androida i osx. To duża przewaga w stosunku do np paneli w plc (dużo droższe).

Dodam że z informacji na stronie oraz w broszurze można wyczytać o kilku funkcjonalnościach, które jednak jeszcze nie zostały wprowadzone tj. sterowanie pilotem.

Dla mnie przydałby się dostęp on line do oprogramowania testowego, aby zobaczyć jak to wszytko funkcjonuje.

----------


## Marian_D

> Marian_D czy mogłbyś coś napisać o minusach tego systemu, bo na pewno każdy ma takie?


Jedynym minusem jaki zauważyłem od chwili instalacji jest to, że w aplikacji nie da się wyświetlić obrazu z kilku kamer na jednym ekranie - to przydałoby mi się najbardziej.

Dla mnie najważniejsze jest to, że system jest stabilny i nawet w przypadku "grubych" błędów przy konfiguracji nie daje się wyprowadzić z równowagi. A jak już naprawdę się namiesza np. pisząc skrypty w lua w trybie tekstowym, to moduł przejdzie w tryb chroniony i nie trzeba biegać do rozdzielni tylko wysyła się poprawioną konfigurację jeszcze raz. U mnie po prostu działa i jak na razie nie miałem sytuacji że przychodzę do domu a system "wisi".




> Jak ktoś wspomniał wcześniej nie jest to PLC z wieloma modułami i tego już na start brakuje, ale wszystkie podstawowe funkcjonalności ten system ma


Czy ja wiem czy brakuje? W moim domu mam właściwie wszystko zintegrowane z systemem, wliczając w to rolety, bramy garażowe i ogrodzeniową, pompę ciepła itd. i jak na razie nie znalazłem niczego, co sprawiałoby problem w konfiguracji. 

To co się rzuca w oczy to to, że Grenton bardzo mocno różni się od np. Fibaro pod kątem sposobu konfigurowania. Ale jest to moim zdaniem różnica na plus, bo mimo pozornie bardziej "użytkowego" interfejsu, szybko okazuje się że programowanie jest bardzo proste i intuicyjne. Przewagę widać zwłaszcza przy bardziej skomplikowanych funkcjonalnościach, jak np. u mnie sterowanie ogrzewaniem (m.in. regulator PID połączony z kilkoma harmonogramami sterowanymi z kalendarza).

A jak w ogóle w tym roku targi? Bo znów się wybierałem i jakoś nie wyszło...

----------


## Sztywniak

> A jak w ogóle w tym roku targi? Bo znów się wybierałem i jakoś nie wyszło...


niewiele straciłeś  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> A jak w ogóle w tym roku targi? Bo znów się wybierałem i jakoś nie wyszło...


Dla mnie super.

----------


## azizi

Targi OK. Grenton mnie trochę bardziej wciągnął niż cała reszta, ale ogólnie można było coś zobaczyć i pobawić się  :smile: 

Marian_D to mam jeszcze kilka takich mnie lub bardziej głupich pytań, bo jesteś użytkownikiem a info o tym systemie jest bardzo mało. To co na sterowniku nie jest problemem, tu mimo że jest to "otwarty" w pewnym stopniu system dla użytkownika może być kłopotem.
1) Jak realizowany jest odczyt impulsów z licznika energii lub wody? Na wejście się to podaje i zlicza?
2) Gdzie są przechowywane informacje gromadzone z odczytów? Tzn jest jakaś pamieć czy trzeba to potem gdzieś jeszcze przerzucać?
3) Wielokrotne naciśnięcie przycisku użyte do wprowadzenia kodu, aby coś uruchomić? (np. naciskasz 6x gasną wszystkie światła) 
4) Jeden raz naciskasz świeci się jedno światło, drugi raz naciskasz dwa światła się świecą, przytrzymujesz przycisk gaśnie wszytko, można tak?
5) Jak zrobić rożne panele na rożne urządzenia - wgrywa się na różne sprzęty rożne wersje oprogramowania?
7) Czy rzeczywiście można sobie graficznie zrobić co się chce z wizualizacją np. dodać swoje ikony, wrzucić w tło rzut budynku, wszytko w odpowiedniej rozdzielczości pod posiadany sprzęt aby to ładnie wyglądało?
 :cool:  Czy przygotowane "suwaki" programowe też można jakoś modyfikować, czy tylko używać w formie jakiej są?
9) Czy oprogramowanie do sterowania całym systemem działa płynnie?
10) Jaką masz pompę o ile to nie tajemnica i jak nią sterujesz przez grentona? Na targach pytałem o procek w jednostce sterującej i dostałem info, że niby sprzęt jest z zapasem ale jak wiele pidów się zapuści to może się to zmulić. 
11) Masz może te szklane przyciski? Jak to chodzi przy mokrych i zimnych dłoniach?

Faktycznie z tymi kamerami to trochę lipa, ale być może to dopracują jakoś w przyszłości.

----------


## Marian_D

> 1) Jak realizowany jest odczyt impulsów z licznika energii lub wody? Na wejście się to podaje i zlicza?
> 2) Gdzie są przechowywane informacje gromadzone z odczytów? Tzn jest jakaś pamieć czy trzeba to potem gdzieś jeszcze przerzucać?


Jeszcze nie korzystałem z licznika impulsowego, ale z tego co rozmawiałem z jednym z ich techników jest to robione tak, że używa się standardowego wejścia dla którego definiujesz współczynnik (ilość impulsów na kw/h czy m^3) i tryb działania. Wtedy system sam zaczyna zbierać informacje.




> 3) Wielokrotne naciśnięcie przycisku użyte do wprowadzenia kodu, aby coś uruchomić? (np. naciskasz 6x gasną wszystkie światła)
> 4) Jeden raz naciskasz świeci się jedno światło, drugi raz naciskasz dwa światła się świecą, przytrzymujesz przycisk gaśnie wszytko, można tak?


Żaden problem. Takie rzeczy się to wyklikać w script builderze w minutę. 

Definiujesz sobie cechę np. "licznik" i tworzysz skrypt, który podpinasz pod przycisk. W skrypcie zwiększasz przycisk o jeden a potem dajesz warunki które wywołują komendy w zależności od wartości licznika.




> 5) Jak zrobić rożne panele na rożne urządzenia - wgrywa się na różne sprzęty rożne wersje oprogramowania?


Nie. Jest jedna aplikacja którą instalujesz na tabletach, smartfonach czy czymkolwiek co ma Androida lub IOS. Jak już zainstalujesz, to taki smartfon pojawia się w systemie i możesz na niego wysłać interfejs. Możesz użyć tego samego interfejsu na wielu urządzeniach lub dla każdego zrobić inny.




> 7) Czy rzeczywiście można sobie graficznie zrobić co się chce z wizualizacją np. dodać swoje ikony, wrzucić w tło rzut budynku, wszytko w odpowiedniej rozdzielczości pod posiadany sprzęt aby to ładnie wyglądało?


Tak. Obsługuje wszystkie rozdzielczości aż do full hd. Ja mam w domu do każdego TV podłączony Android box za 300 pln który robi za sieciowy player filmów i muzyki, i na każdym mam skonfigurowany ekran pokazujący status całego budynku: 300 szt zajefajnych ikonek kupiłem na jakiejś stronie za 20 USD.




> Czy przygotowane "suwaki" programowe też można jakoś modyfikować, czy tylko używać w formie jakiej są?


Suwaki czy inne elementy to grafika. Możesz sobie załadować dowolne, w internecie jest tego sporo.




> 9) Czy oprogramowanie do sterowania całym systemem działa płynnie?


To znaczy? Masz na myśli program konfiguracyjny? U mnie na laptopie działa szybko.





> 10) Jaką masz pompę o ile to nie tajemnica i jak nią sterujesz przez grentona? Na targach pytałem o procek w jednostce sterującej i dostałem info, że niby sprzęt jest z zapasem ale jak wiele pidów się zapuści to może się to zmulić.


U mnie instalacja pompy jest dość nietypowa bo mam dwa źródła ciepła: klasyczny GWC poziomy i wymiennik "glikol-powietrze". Wynika to z tego, że GWC zmuszony byłem zrobić w miejscu, które aż do kwietnia jest zacienione. W listopadzie czy w marcu często temperatura wynosi nawet 20 stopni i wtedy GWC jest odłączany a pompa bierze ciepło z wymiennika powietrznego. Oszczędza to GWC poziomy, który w takich warunkach mógłby mieć problem z temperaturą wczesną wiosną. Mam też dwa kominki z płaszczem wodnym i piec na ekogroszek do palenia przy dużych mrozach. Wszystko jest spięte sporym buforem (2000 litrów wody).

Wewnętrzny sterownik pompy po prostu utrzymuje temperaturę na ustalonym poziomie. System inteligentny zaś włącza i wyłącza pompę, w zależności od dostępności innych źródeł i temperatury wody w zasobniku CWU oraz przełącza pompę pomiędzy GWC i wymiennikiem powietrznym. 

U mnie PIDów używam do regulacji oświetlenia: lampy utrzymują takie samo natężenie światła niezależnie od tego czy świeci słońce czy jest ciemno.





> 11) Masz może te szklane przyciski? Jak to chodzi przy mokrych i zimnych dłoniach?


Bez problemu.




> Faktycznie z tymi kamerami to trochę lipa, ale być może to dopracują jakoś w przyszłości.


To jest chyba ograniczenie androida bo oryginalny program do moich kamer ma identyczne ograniczenie. Dopiero podłączenie przez transkoder pozwoliło mi pokazywać obraz z kilku kamer na jednym ekranie. Ja kupiłem chińczyka za parę stówek i mogę w nim utworzyć cztery strumienie do po cztery kamery czy jakoś tak lub jeden z 16'toma. Wtedy zamiast z kamery bierzesz obraz z transkodera.

----------


## azizi

Wielkie dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi  :smile: 

Odnośnie punktu 9 chodziło mi jak program wgrany na tablet/telefon, czy jest wymagające dla sprzętu i czy chodzi płynnie?

Mam jeszcze takie pytanie. Idzie się dostać do zarządzania całym systemem przez jakieś www? Rozumiem że są aplikacje na androida i ios, a jest coś jeszcze na windows?Wiadomo, człowiek w pracy siedzi to by sobie czasami coś tam zerknął.

ps. wrzucił byś jeśli możesz jakieś zrzuty ekranu jak u Ciebie wygląda taki panel sterowania, bo tych przykładowych tylko kilka pokazali i ciekawi mnie jaki potencjał to ma  :smile:

----------


## Marian_D

> Odnośnie punktu 9 chodziło mi jak program wgrany na tablet/telefon, czy jest wymagające dla sprzętu i czy chodzi płynnie?


Aplikacje nie mają jakichś szczególnych wymagań. Testowałem ją na starym Galaxy S2 i chodziło ok mimo sporego naładowania interfejsu.




> Mam jeszcze takie pytanie. Idzie się dostać do zarządzania całym systemem przez jakieś www? Rozumiem że są aplikacje na androida i ios, a jest coś jeszcze na windows?Wiadomo, człowiek w pracy siedzi to by sobie czasami coś tam zerknął.


W tej chwili nie ma takiej możliwości. Ale bez problemu możesz mieć dostęp do systemu z zewnątrz przy użyciu aplikacji Android. Ja tak mam to skonfigurowane. Połączenie jest szyfrowane.




> ps. wrzucił byś jeśli możesz jakieś zrzuty ekranu jak u Ciebie wygląda taki panel sterowania, bo tych przykładowych tylko kilka pokazali i ciekawi mnie jaki potencjał to ma


Jestem teraz w Warszawie na szkoleniu a na smartfonie mam standardowe skórki. Wrócę w przyszłym tygodniu do domu to porobię zdjęcia paneli, bo tam mam wrzuconą grafikę.

----------


## azizi

OK dziękuję bardzo. Wiadomo, że strona wizualna to finalna sprawa, bo możliwości są i fajnie aby to jakoś dobrze się prezentowało  :smile: 

Następne pytanie mi się urodziło. O co chodzi z modułach wejściowych na szynę din z tymi dwoma wejściami na 230V
http://grenton.pl/modul-wejsc-din-in...ny-dom-35.html

- umożliwia podpięcie do 6 niezależnych wejść binarnych - tu wszytko jasne
- umożliwia podpięcie dwóch wejść 230V - o co tu chodzi?

Wolałbym mieć więcej wejść binarnych, chyba że te na 230V można tak wykorzystać.

Ja póki co czekam na maila zwrotnego od grentona, bo w poniedziałek wysłałem i na razie cisza :/

----------


## Marian_D

> - umożliwia podpięcie dwóch wejść 230V - o co tu chodzi?


To się używa gdy chcesz zrobić obwód świetlny, który będzie niezależny od systemu a jednocześnie będzie sterowalny. Możesz też zczytywać tym stany elektrozaworów 230v itp. Oczywiście wejścia te mogą być uzywane jako normalne wejscia binarne, tyle że kable muszą być na 230v.





> Ja póki co czekam na maila zwrotnego od grentona, bo w poniedziałek wysłałem i na razie cisza :/


To skontaktuj się z nimi telefonicznie, bo na moje maile odpowiadają z reguły w ten sam dzień a najpóźniej w następny. Może mail nie doszedł?

----------


## azizi

Już mi odpisali bo drugim mailu - nawał pracy po targach.

Czemu przewody muszą być na 230V skoro to wejście binarne? Większościowy chce użyć wejść pod zwykłe łączniki i mam wszędzie skrętkę oraz chyba 2x0,5mm do kilku.
Rozumiem, że taki moduł wejść zasilam niskim napięcie i jeśli na takie wejścia będę mam coś wpinać to chyba nie powinno to wymagać grubszego okablowania bo nigdzie nie ma wysokiego napięcia.

Możesz mi jeszcze napisać gdzie się podłącza (pod jakie moduły) przyciski szklane? One mają 2 kable na magistrale i 2 do zasilania.

----------


## Marian_D

Panele są po prostu modułami i podłącza się je bezpośrednio do magistrali. Po podłączeniu każdy przycisk pojawia się w systemie jako osobne wejście.

Do wejść 230V podłączasz obwody 230V. Pozostałe wejścia to wejścia na zwykłe wyłączniki "beznapięciowe" - więc możesz mieć nawet zwykłą skrętkę telekomunikacyjną. Czy da się podłączyć wyłączniki "beznapięciowe" do wejść 230V - tego nie wiem. Musisz podpytać producenta.

----------


## azizi

Ty szybciej odpowiadasz niż oni  :smile: 
Jeszcze raz dzięki za wszytko.

Ogólnie czekam na demo oprogramowania i odpowiedz na kilka pytań, ale na obecną chwilę po przeliczeniu sobie wszystkiego jestem zainteresowany tym systemem.
Nie wiem tylko po co mi w wycenie wstawili 2x CLU, skoro mieściłem się w ilości wejść i wyjść obsługiwanych przez jedną sztukę no i fajnie by było aby można było użyć wszystkich 8 wejść a nie tylko 6.

----------


## doin_oakenhelm

Witam 

Ja mam system Grenton jestem w fazie testów - podpinam i konfiguruje - mam na razie kilak modułów - głównie wejść i wyjść oraz Analog in/out używany jak na razie do obsługi czujników temperatur 1-wire. Nie planuje robienia nie wiadomo jak rozbudowanej instalacji - raczej prostej, która będzie sterowała głównie oświetleniem i ogrzewaniem dodatkowo robię odcięcie wody - podgrzewanie schodów i odcięcie prądu - w przyszłości sterowanie nawadnianiem. System wydaje się być stosunkowo prosty do konfiguracji - stosunkowo rozbudowany i przystępny cenowo. Ja na chwilę obecną jestem zadowolony.

----------


## firewall

Jeżeli ten Grenton jest tak samo "ambitny" jak ich strona internetowa to serdecznie współczuje tym którzy załapią się na tutejszy "pozytywny" marketing.

----------


## doin_oakenhelm

Strona jak strona. Widziałem gorsze.  Co do marketingu - ja nie mam żadnych powiązań z tą firmą po prostu jestem użytkownikiem. Jak na razie jestem w fazie testów wiec zbyt wiele powiedzieć o tym systemie nie mogę. 




> Ja właśnie stoję przed wyborem firmy. Mam ofertę z Grentona. Możesz napisać jak wygląda sprawa sterowania z telefonu? Czy rzeczywiście da się mieć różne aplikacje dla różnych osób - ja/żona? Na stronie to wygląda fajnie, ale jak to jest w rzeczywistości?


Co do sterowania z telefonu to do końca nie wiem jak jest bo - po 1 nie mam jeszcze internetu w domu. po 2 aplikacje do sterowania z telefonu mam dopiero kilka dni - bo o ile aplikacja na androida istnieje od zawsze to aplikacja na IOS jest w fazie testów. Nie wiem dokładnie jak to jest - ale żeby ją zainstalować trzeba albo zapisać się do programu testowego (ja tak zrobiłem) (nie ma z tym najmniejszego problemu) albo można ją zainstalować w jakiś tam bliżej nie znany mi sposób (używając dodatkowych programów - i taka "forma" aplikacji też jest od zawsze)

Aby sterować z telefonu systemem w programie Object Manager tworzysz sobie plik konfiguracyjny czy profil (jak zwał tak zwał) i później wysyłasz go na tel więc odpowiadając na twoje pytanie na każdy telefon tworzysz sobie inny plik i wtedy masz.  

Na chwilę obecną systemem steruje przez komputer.

----------


## Marian_D

> Możesz napisać jak wygląda sprawa sterowania z telefonu? Czy rzeczywiście da się mieć różne aplikacje dla różnych osób - ja/żona? Na stronie to wygląda fajnie, ale jak to jest w rzeczywistości?


Z telefonami/tabletami jest tak, że dla aplikacji tworzy się interfejsy: możesz mieć jeden na cały dom, a możesz mieć inny dla każdego tabletu czy telefonu. Ktoś zapyta pewnie po co - u mnie w domu mam sporo tabletów na ścianach i właściwie to robią za zaawansowane wyłączniki: na każdym tablecie mam to, co jest istotne z punktu widzenia danego pomieszczenia: ustawianie temperatury, sterowanie lampami itd. Prócz tego na drugiej stronie mam zwizualizowany status całego domu - w ten sam sposób na wszystkich tabletach. Wtedy jeden rzut oka i wiem czy klima działa, jaką mam temperaturę we wszystkich pomieszczeniach, czy okna są pozamykane, czy ogród będzie dziś podlewany itp itd.

A co do samego sterowania z telefonów, to prędzej czy później wszystko i tak zaczęliśmy sterować z widgetów na pulpicie Androida. Zamiast wchodzić w aplikację mamy powyciągane na pulpit to, co istotne.

----------


## Marian_D

> Marian_D 
> Możesz napisać jak sterujesz ogrzewaniem? Czy jest sens instalować np. na każdym piętrze jakiś termostat, czy robisz to z Grentona? Jak wygląda sprawa z czujkami temperatury? Jakie, gdzie montowane i ile będzie kosztowało by mieć taki czujnik w każdym pokoju (7-8 pokoi)?


Ogrzewaniem steruję z systemu - mam podłogówkę i elektrozawory na wyspie zaworowej podłączone do normalnych wyjść przekaźnikowych. Każdy moduł CLU może mieć sporo (nie wiem dokładnie ile, ale sporo) termostatów czy nawet regulatorów PID, z których każdy może sterować osobną strefą. W ogóle fajne jest to, że można sobie te "klocki" dowolnie kombinować: tzn tworzyć harmonogramy dla termostatów, włączać je i wyłączać kalendarzami itp. Daje to naprawdę duże możliwości jeśli ktoś ma jakieś bardziej wyrafinowane potrzeby.

Czujniki temperatury to albo 0-10V albo po prostu termometry Dallasa, które w różnym wykonaniu można kupić już za kilkanaście złotych.

U mnie salon jest wysoki bo biegnie przez 2.5 piętra (6.5m wysokości) i ma duże przeszklenia od góry do dołu. Po pierwszej zimie zobaczyliśmy, że jak jest mróz za oknem to mimo podłogówki na całej powierzchni i grzejników podłogowych pod oknami pojawia się bardzo duża różnica temperatur: na wysokości jednego metra nad podłogą jest 18 st. a pod sufitem 24 st. Instalator to fajnie rozwiązał, montując czujniki na dole i na górze oraz spinając to wszystko dość złożoną logiką, która bierze pod uwagę temperaturę z kilku czujników do sterowania termostatem i jak jest potrzeba to uruchamia wentylator zamontowany pod sufitem - to powoduje, że powietrze jest mieszane a sam wentylator nie mieli bez potrzeby gdy nikogo nie ma w domu.




> To samo w sprawie ogrodu? Zainstalowałeś jakiś sterownik podlewania czy wszystkim sterujesz z jednego systemu?


Podlewaniem też steruje system. Na początku miałem taki wypaśny sterownik podlewania, który niby miał wszystko załatwiać, ale okazało się że to mało praktyczne rozwiązanie bo auto z otwartymi szybami na podjeździe + podlewanie ogrodu to nie jest dobre połączenie. Teraz mam zainstalowane jakieś czujki wilgotności gleby z allegro, które zwierają wyjście gdy jest za sucho a resztę już załatwia system.

Ale najfajniejszą funkcję związaną z podlewaniem podsunął mi instalator: ogród na tyłach domu jest podlewany na godzinę przed zachodem słońca bo wtedy tam już jest cień a podlewanie o wcześniejszej godzinie powodowało przypalanie trawy. Problem w tym, że w weekendy często siedzimy tam ze znajomymi a dzieci ciągle biegają trawnik-dom a jak jest mokro, to wiadomo jak potem wyglądają podłogi w domu. Dlatego gdy temperatura w ciągu dnia jest wyższa niż 21 stopni a ogród jest suchy, to w dni wolne od pracy system wysyła mi SMS'a z pytaniem, czy nie planuję grillowania. Jak nie odpowiem, to normalnie podlewa. Jak odpowiem, to podlewa z rana.

----------


## Marian_D

> Widzę, że masz to naprawdę rozbudowane


Cóż... u mnie zaczęło się skromnie - miałem instalację zrobioną początkowo pod KNX, ale potem jakoś tak wyszło że przez rok po wprowadeniu się byłem bez systemu i nadal wszystko było "drutowane" w rozdzielni. Z Grentonem zacząłem od parunastu modułów i wydawało mi się że na tym się skończy, ale od tego czasu ciągle coś dokładam bo pomysły przychodzą z czasem. Ważne, by instalacja była na to przygotowana - kable wszędzie itp.

Jeśli mam komuś coś doradzać (i to dotyczy każdego systemu), to na pewno to by nie słuchać bezkrytycznie instalatorów i sprzedawców, tylko pytać w kilku firmach i przede wszystkim innych użytkowników systemów IB. Problem w tym, że instalatorzy zawsze znajdą argumenty by sprzedać Ci taką wizję i takie rozwiązania, jakie im wydają się słuszne. Niestety wiedza o systemach IB jest w społeczeństwie znikoma a potrzeby jeszcze nie do końca uświadomione, więc we własnym interesie warto konsultować się z wieloma firmami/instalatorami i użytkownikami by nie dać sobie wcisnąć kitów ubranych w ładne i pozornie logiczne argumenty.

----------


## Sztywniak

Marian_D : jaką Ty masz odmianę trawy, że Ci ją podlewanie w słońcu przypalało ?  :jaw drop:

----------


## Marian_D

> Marian_D : jaką Ty masz odmianę trawy, że Ci ją podlewanie w słońcu przypalało ?


U mnie słońce jest ostre bo mieszkam na południu  :wink: 

A tak na serio, to mam w 100% kostrzewę czerwoną - jest zdecydowanie miększa, gęściejsza i przyjemniejsza w chodzeniu niż życica (rajgras) ale też delikatniejsza: tnę ją dość krótko, a wtedy podlewanie w słońcu mocno ją osłabia. Tego nie widać na pierwszy rzut oka, ale przy podlewaniu w pełnym słońcu jest wielokrotnie więcej suchych źdźbeł - to własnie efekt przypalania.

Normalne mieszanki mają 10-20% kostrzewy, ale odporniejszy rajgras dominuje i w razie czego całkowicie zastępują kostrzewę. Mieszanki 100% kostrzewy są kilkakrotnie droższe, ale efekt jest naprawdę spektakularny - oczywiście pod warunkiem odpowiedniego dbania o trawnik.

----------


## egon64

@Marian_D W domu masz wentylację mechaniczną czy grawitacyjną ?

----------


## Marian_D

> @Marian_D W domu masz wentylację mechaniczną czy grawitacyjną ?


Wentylację mam mechaniczną w całym domu i firma która robiła projekt twierdziła że będzie ok. Jak się okazało, nie mieli racji i były problemy z rozkładem temperatur, zwłaszcza w zimie. Na szczęście udało się problem rozwiązać. Instalatorowi należy się dobra wódka  :wink: 

Mój znajomy wprowadził się ubiegłej jesieni i w zimie się załamał jak zobaczył że może grzać na max a i tak "ciągnie po nogach". Tyle że u niego jest jeszcze gorzej, bo nie ma grzejników pod oknami a wysokość salonu to 8.5m ("Panie, z takimi dobrymi oknami nie potrzebuje Pan grzejników w podłodze."). A tej zimy nie było za bardzo mrozów. Co będzie jak spadnie do -20?

----------


## MD.

Nie wiem jak z faktu, że ktoś ma skopany dom i ciągnie mu po nogach można wyciągać wniosek, że przy dużych przeszkleniach niezbędne są grzejniki kanałowe. Takie uogólnienie to jakieś kompletne nieporozumienie.

Ja mam powierzchnię 60 m2 otwartą do góry na wysokość 6,5m, ściana od południowego zachodu w 70% przeszklona na długości 7m i w życiu bym nie pomyślał, że potrzebuję grzejniki kanałowe mając podłogówkę w całym domu.

----------


## kazper

Marian_D,

Mam pytanie odnośnie samego montażu instalacji, bo jak wspominałeś, kable już miałeś. Czy końcowy montaż robił ktoś z Grentona czy inna współpracująca z nimi firma ? Bo jak rozumiem na uruchomienie i wstępną konfigurację to już pojawił się przedstawiciel Grentona.
Jestem umówiony na monataż instalacji z lokalnym przedstawicielem (Nowy Sącz). Najpierw będzie kładł kable, również pod możliwe w przyszłości urządzenia. Ostateczna koncepcja instalacj jeszcze się tworzy, czasu mało, możliwości wiele.

----------


## egon646

@Marian_D Jakiej firmy masz pompę ciepła oraz rekuperator ?

----------


## marekbo

> Kazper, 
> 
> U mnie wszystko robiła firma instalacyjna, partner ze strony grentona. Zarówno kładli kable, zamontowali urządzenia, jak i skonfigurowali wszystko. W tej chwili konfigurację zmieniam sam, bo oprogramowanie jest bardzo proste.


Byłem na szkoleniu w Katowicach, jakieś pytania?  :smile: .

----------


## doin_oakenhelm

odpowiedz na swoje pytanie masz w poscie 45 wystarczy wrocic.

A aplikacja na wszystkie aplikacje jest jedna z tym ze na kazde urzadzenie wysylasz dowolny plik konfiguracyjny ktory tworzy sie przez aplikacje na kompie pod konkretne urzadzenie tj. konkretna rozdzielczosc i wysylasz co wrzucisz do tego interfejsu to juz od ciebie zalezy. 

Tylko, że z tego co się orientuje sa problemy z aplikacja pod IOS problem polega na tym, że z tego co sie orientuje w appstore nie ma jeszcze aplikacji - tworzy się ona cały czas i jest to operacja w toku oczywiscie nie jest to jakis duzy problem - z racji tego ze mam tylko sprzet pod IOS zapisałem sie do programu testowego i normalnie użytkuje. Jedyny "problem" to wlasnie taki ze albo instalujemy aplikacje przez jailbreak albo zapisujemy sie do programu testowego.

----------


## rob1204

Witam
Jak można się zapisać do programu testowego IOS.
Dziękuje

----------


## xtea

> Witam
> Jak można się zapisać do programu testowego IOS.
> Dziękuje


Samemu nie da rady się zapisać. Musisz poprosić tego kto robi appkę i ma konto na applu żeby ci dopisał telefon. Ale to jest zawracanie głowy, konto kosztuje $99 na rok. Będziesz jako niby tester oprogramowania. Konto zniknie i appki znikną, ponownie ich nie zainstalujesz. Apple dla takich customowych softów jest do bani. To nie jest twój telefon tylko firmy apple. Wszystkie hasła i tajemnice, kiedy i co robisz będą w applu. W razie problemów prawnych na wezwanie sądu wyciągną każdą informację kiedy otwierałeś dom, kiedy w nim przebywałeś, kiedy otwierałeś komuś drzwi domofonem.
Z tego powodu android jest znacznie lepszy. Androida można łatwo wypatroszyć ze wszystkiego co szpieguje. Są nakładki do hurtowego blokowania dziesiątek procesów zainstalowanych przez operatora.

Z applem jest jeszcze inna sprawa. Zakazują silnego szyfrowania w appkach pod karą więzienia dla posiadacza konta gdyż jest to export broni z terenu USA. Z tego powodu na iOS nie ma zbytnio apek dotyczących bezpieczeństwa zawierających silne szyfrowanie, szyfrowanie smsów czy rozmów. A na androida wszystko jest.
Na iOS po prosu appka nie przejdzie przez certyfikację stąd appki są celowo bez silnego szyfrowania.
W sklepie play androida też jest zakaz ale za to w androida można wgrywać appki kabelkiem z pominięciem sklepu play i problem eksportu z terytorium USA rozwiązany.
Jailbreak na iOS też nie daje pełni włądzy tak jak root na andka.

Teraz wyobraź sobie appkę dla ciebie na 10 pokoi, każdą inną. Takich klientów jak ty jest 10. 100 apek musi przejść proces certyfikacji i nie wiadomo później kto i co miałby ściągać. Nie ma tam katalogów dla kogoś indywidualnie. Zawracanie głowy.

Z tą prywatnością to jest tak. Kupujesz samochód i byś nie chciał żeby ktoś gdzieś zapisywał gdzie nim jeździsz. Tym bardziej jest z systemami IB. Żadnych chmur i tym podobnych.

----------


## doin_oakenhelm

> Z tego powodu android jest znacznie lepszy. Androida można łatwo wypatroszyć ze wszystkiego co szpieguje. Są nakładki do hurtowego blokowania dziesiątek procesów zainstalowanych przez operatora.
> 
> Z applem jest jeszcze inna sprawa. Zakazują silnego szyfrowania w appkach pod karą więzienia dla posiadacza konta gdyż jest to export broni z terenu USA. Z tego powodu na iOS nie ma zbytnio apek dotyczących bezpieczeństwa zawierających silne szyfrowanie, szyfrowanie smsów czy rozmów. A na androida wszystko jest.
> Na iOS po prosu appka nie przejdzie przez certyfikację stąd appki są celowo bez silnego szyfrowania.
> W sklepie play androida też jest zakaz ale za to w androida można wgrywać appki kabelkiem z pominięciem sklepu play i problem eksportu z terytorium USA rozwiązany.
> Jailbreak na iOS też nie daje pełni włądzy tak jak root na andka.


Android jest lepszy po wzgledem wiekszej ilosci reklam i roznego syfu. Nie mowiac o tym ze muli i sie zawiesza. Generalnie to mam porownanie IOS i Androida i uwazam ze standardowy system bez przerobek i modyfikacji to IOS o niebo lepiej chodzi jest bardziej stabilny i nie musi nawet na starym telefonie. 

A co do inwigilacji to jest wszedzie. Wiec zawsze mozna miec telefon na guziczki z przed 10 lat albo odciac sie od internetu i zyc jak w sredniowieczu

----------


## dejna

> Android jest lepszy po wzgledem wiekszej ilosci reklam i roznego syfu.


Androida bardzo łatwo wyleczyć ze wszelkiego syfu. Jest takie coś jak AdAway blokujący zapytania DNS-owe do serwerów reklamowych. Po zaaplikowaniu nie wyświetla się nic. Do tego bardzo łatwo odinstalować syf zainstalowany przez operatora i wszelkie nieusuwalne programy.

----------


## doin_oakenhelm

> Androida bardzo łatwo wyleczyć ze wszelkiego syfu. Jest takie coś jak AdAway blokujący zapytania DNS-owe do serwerów reklamowych. Po zaaplikowaniu nie wyświetla się nic. Do tego bardzo łatwo odinstalować syf zainstalowany przez operatora i wszelkie nieusuwalne programy.



Moze i latwo moze nie - nie wiem - kazdy ma wybor - ja mam telefon z IOS z ktorego jestem zadowolony - bo chodzi jak powinien nie zawiesza sie nie muli - ma wszystkie potrzebne mi funkcje i dodatkowo ma dobry aparat i kreci filmy w 4k. Nie o tym watek - i nie ma co tu dyskutować ktory system lepszy czy ktory telefon lepszy - ja mam taki i jestem zadowolony. Tak samo jak sa zwolennicy windowsa i macos. Tylko ze jakims cudem podstawowe systemy apple (bez zadnych kombinacji) chodza znacznie lepiej i plynniej niz windows czy android. Takie moje zdanie choc na 100% znajda sie tacy ktorzy beda mieli inne

----------


## PeeN

Apka na ios miała się pojawić w appstore lada moment, czy może ktoś potwierdzić, że już jest?

Też będę instalował system Grenton u siebie. Problem u mnie jest tego typu, że instalacja elektryczna nie jest przystosowana pod taką instalację, jednak plus jest taki że mam niezagospodarowane poddasze i wszystkie przewody biegną nieosłonięte na górze więc sprawę będę miał trochę uproszczoną. Na razie chcę zacząć od kilku podstawowych modułów do sterowania roletami, kilkoma światełkami. Zamontuję też jeden z przełącznik panelowy. Później powoli będę dokładał klocki.
Póki co czeka mnie rozprucie rozdzielni i zainstalowanie większej.
Z bardziej rozbudowanymi funkcjami poczekam aż zamontuję alarm, którego czujki ruchu wykorzystam w systemie.

----------


## Marian_D

> @Marian_D Jakiej firmy masz pompę ciepła oraz rekuperator ?


Pompę ciepła mam Ochsnera (Szwajcaria) bo miałem złe doświadczenia z pompami chińskimi "z amerykańską spreżarką". Rekuperator - nie mam pojęcia  :smile:  Nie ma na nim żadnej naklejki i instalowała go firma co robiła całą wentylację. Istotne było dla mnie tylko to, by regulacja mocy wentylatorów odbywała się przy pomocy falownika a bypass był ustawiany siłownikiem elektrycznym. Taki też zamontowali  :smile: 





> Mam pytanie odnośnie samego montażu instalacji, bo jak wspominałeś, kable już miałeś. Czy końcowy montaż robił ktoś z Grentona czy inna współpracująca z nimi firma ? Bo jak rozumiem na uruchomienie i wstępną konfigurację to już pojawił się przedstawiciel Grentona.


Wszystko robiła jedna firma, przez nich polecona i zrobili zarówno instalację modułów jak i konfigurację. W kilku miejscach wymienili też kabel bo np. jeden był uszkodzony.

Przez pierwsze tygodnie spisywałem sobie różne pomysły na to co system miałby jeszcze robić i na wprowadzenie tego przyjechał instalator i człowiek bezpośrednio z Grentona. Wiele pomysłów zresztą sami mi oni podsunęli.






> Jestem umówiony na monataż instalacji z lokalnym przedstawicielem (Nowy Sącz). Najpierw będzie kładł kable, również pod możliwe w przyszłości urządzenia. Ostateczna koncepcja instalacj jeszcze się tworzy, czasu mało, możliwości wiele.


Lepiej zrobić więcej niż mniej  :smile:  Mam na myśli większą rozdzielnię, dociągnąć kable w większą liczbę miejsc itp. To kosztuje minimalnie więcej, ale zaprocentuje w przyszłości, bo wszystko wskazuje na to że elektroniki w domach będziemy mieli coraz więcej, zamiast coraz mniej.





> różne aplikację dla każdego członka rodziny to tylko chwyt marketingowy czy rzeczywiście jest taka możliwość? Jeśli tak, to jak to wygląda - instaluje sie różne aplikacje?


Tak jak już wcześniej inni napisali, interfejs po prostu "wyklikujesz" w konfiguratorze układając przyciski i inne elementy jak Ci się podoba i przesyłasz do smartfona. Samą aplikację przed wysłaniem można też przetestować w konfiguratorze, czy np. wszystko działa.

----------


## margielm

Grenton na swojej stronie ma kilka scenariuszy, które przynajmniej dla osoby nie mającej jeszcze ID, wyglądają dość ciekawie:
http://www.grenton.pl/komfort-bezpie...budynkowa.html

oprócz tego w ich "podręczniku" można poszukać trochę inspiracji:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0m...lNeVRiZTA/view

nie wiem ile w tym sensu  a ile marketingowego BS.

Czy możemy liczyc na jakieś zdjęcia lub nawet filmy z realizacji instalacji?

----------


## margielm

dzięki. A mógłbyś proszę opisać jak wygląda instalacja i co zdecydowałeś się podłączyć? Najbardziej interesuje mnie:
* czy zdecydowałeś się poprowadzić oddzielny kabel do każdej końcówki czy też pogrupowałeś jakoś gniazdka (np jeden kabel na pokój)
* jakie czujniki i gdzie zainstalowałeś
* zdecydowałeś się na stację pogodową?
* jaki metraż domu i czy jedna centralka czy 2

Sam się szykuję do budowy domu i instalacji "inteligentnej". Więc zbieram wszystkie możliwe informacje  :wink:

----------


## dejna

A w tym wątku wszyscy szczęśliwi mają żywy system Grenton. Oh jaki cudowny, sam go mam od kilku lat  :Smile:  Ja nie mogę, czy czytelnicy dają się na te wątki nabierać?

----------


## Marian_D

> Po przeczytaniu różnych wypowiedzi widzę, że Marian_D ma ciekawe i oryginalne pomysły.


U mnie pomysły biorą się z przeglądania różnych stron o IB, blogów, filmów na YT itp. Jest tego sporo w języku angielskim. Problem w tym, że to co jednym wydaje się być bardzo fajne i potrzebne, u kogoś innego się nie sprawdzi. I odwrotnie, to co ktoś uważa za niepotrzebne, komuś innemu bardzo się przyda.





> Czy spotkaliście się gdzieś z listą fajnych funkcjonalności do inteligentnego domu, albo ktoś (Marian_D  ) może  się pochwalić co ma jeszcze u siebie?


Ja z perspektywy roku używania IB moge powiedzieć, że jego największą siłą są nie grube funkcjonalności, ale cała masa drobnych elementów, czyli to wszystko co się dzieje "samo" i powoduje, że dom działa według naszych przyzwyczajeń. 

Dla przykładu jeśli wracam z domu gdy jest jasno, nie pada i jest ciepło, to zwykle od razu idę na rower. Dlatego w takie dni system nie otwiera rolet w oknach i pozostawia drzwi garażowe otwarte przez 15 minut. Jeśli zmienię zdanie, to zamknięcie drzwi garażowych przyciskiem powoduje że dom przechodzi do normalnej procedury "powrót do domu". Gdy natomiast pada lub jest mróz, to rower zmieniam na bieżnię - w takich warunkach system od razu po otwarciu garażu otwiera rolety, włącza wentylację na max itp.

Problem w tym, że każdy z nas jest inny i każdy ma własną listę przyzwyczajeń. Należy po prostu "pożyć" trochę w domu i spisywać swoje pomysły a potem je konfigurować, testować, zmieniać. Z biegiem czasu nasz dom będzie coraz lepiej dopasowany do naszych potrzeb.

----------


## tomb2k

Dzien dobry,
przymierzam się do wykonania okablowania pod Grentona lub czegos podobnego, na razie chce przygotowac okablowanie. Proszę o podpowiedź na poniższe pytania:
- jaki kabel magistralny najlepiej uzyć i jaka jest jego maksymalna długość ? 
- jak zasilać CLU Grentona i jak liczyć jego zapotrzebowanie na moc ?
- jakie kable ciągnąc do czujek ?

pozdrawiam
tomb2k

----------


## Marian_D

> przymierzam się do wykonania okablowania pod Grentona lub czegos podobnego, na razie chce przygotowac okablowanie. Proszę o podpowiedź na poniższe pytania:


Zacznij od jakiegoś wstępnego szkicu uwzględniającego to co chcesz uzyskać a potem pogadaj z instalatorami. W mojej opinii zdecydowanie najlepiej ściągnąć obwody do jednej czy dwóch rozdzielni a do wyłączników skrętkę. W oparciu o takie rozwiązanie zainstalujesz każdy system (prócz np. Fibaro). U mnie było tak, że kable były zainstalowane z myślą o KNX a docelowo bez większych zmian stanął Grenton. Początkowo rozważałem też inne systemy kablowe i takie okablowanie również w ich wypadku mogło być użyte. Grenton ma tego plusa, że jak czegoś nie przewidzisz to możesz podłączyć taki punkt na Z-Wave i to się czasami przydaje.

----------


## tomb2k

Rybczyk, Marian_D - dziekuje za informacje. Okablowanie chce wykonac sam zaraz po zakończeniu prac na aranżacją wnętrza.

Kolejne pytania:
1. ile maksymalnie urządzeń obsługuje jedno CLU ? pewnie jest to zależne od skomplikowania kodu który to CLU ma obrobić - macie jakieś doświadczenia z tym związane ?
2. wiem że CLU można łączyć - pytanie jak i czy trzeba niezależnie programowac obydwa CLU czy wystarczy jedno ?
3. co do kabelków - chce wykonac instalacje nadmiarowo na pomysły dziś nie przewidziane - ale ogólne pytanie - stosuje dwa rodzaje kabli - tam gdzie bede cos zasiłał to puszczam YDY a do czujek i przełączników skrętka ?
4.co stosowaliście jako przełączniki - panele grentona czy włączniki dzwonkowe lub coś innego ?
5. macie doświadczenia z pomiarem temperatury przez panele grentona ?
6. prosba o informacje jakie czujniki stosowaliście (temperatury, wilgotności, ruchu i inne) - chodzi mi o producenta i model
7. sterowanie ogrzewaniem - stosowaliście Grentona do sterowania ogrzewaniem ? być może wykorzystywaliście rozdzielacze z elektrozaworami sterowanymi z grentona ? jak ze sterowaniem podłogówką ?
8. pytanie ogólne - co warto zrobić o czym nie myśleliście na początku a wyszło to w trakcie użytkowania domu i systemu ? Ja chce stosować pomiar temperatury w pomieszczaniach, reagowac na otwarte okna przy ogrzewaniu i uzbrajaniu alarmu, sterować oświetleniem w zależności od pory dnia i sytuacji, sterowac podlewaniem (czujniki wilgotności lub jakoś obsłużona stacja pogody), być może podpiąć obraz z kamer monitoringu, jakoś podpiąć domofon
9. zarówki led lub inne źródła światła (byle nie zwykłe żarówki) współpracujące poprawnie z dimmerem - możecie coś polecić ?

sporo pytań ale jestem na początku tej zabawy, mam nadzieje że mi pomożecie praktycznimi poradami
pozdrawiam
tomb2k

----------


## Marian_D

> 1. ile maksymalnie urządzeń obsługuje jedno CLU ? pewnie jest to zależne od skomplikowania kodu który to CLU ma obrobić - macie jakieś doświadczenia z tym związane ?


Nie mam pojęcia. Instalatorzy na pewno Ci powiedzą.






> 2. wiem że CLU można łączyć - pytanie jak i czy trzeba niezależnie programowac obydwa CLU czy wystarczy jedno ?


U mnie są dwa i poza tym, że widzę je na liście w systemie to nie ma znaczenia. Grentona konfiguruje się jako całość i nie ma znaczenia do którego CLU masz podłączone moduły. Jak już coś sobie wyklikasz, to OM sam już sobie to prześle tam gdzie trzeba.






> 3. co do kabelków - chce wykonac instalacje nadmiarowo na pomysły dziś nie przewidziane - ale ogólne pytanie - stosuje dwa rodzaje kabli - tam gdzie bede cos zasiłał to puszczam YDY a do czujek i przełączników skrętka ?


O to też najlepiej zapytaj instalatora.

U mnie niektóre moduły chodzą na kablach magistralnych innego systemu a niektóre na skrętce i działa, ale zawsze lepiej położyć coś docelowego.






> 4.co stosowaliście jako przełączniki - panele grentona czy włączniki dzwonkowe lub coś innego ?


Wszystko. Mam zarówno panele dotykowe, jak i wyłączniki dzwonkowe i zwykłe On/Off. W systemie można skonfigurować obydwa typy wyłączników.

Są miejsca gdzie lepiej sprawdzi się panel - tzn tam gdzie jest dużo wyłączników, np. salon, a są miejsca gdzie lepsze będą zwykłe przełączniki, np. pokój gościnny.

Są też miejsca, gdzie przełączniki czy panele w ogóle nie mają sensu bo sterowanie najlepiej zrobić z czujek różnego typu (np. piwnica, garaż czy toaleta).







> 6. prosba o informacje jakie czujniki stosowaliście (temperatury, wilgotności, ruchu i inne) - chodzi mi o producenta i model


U mnie czujniki wilgotności podłączone są przy pomocy 0-10V. Instalator wspominał że niedługo ma być dostępny nowy sensor zintegrowany, czyli czujka ruchu, wilgotności, temperatury i jeszcze kilku innych parametrów.






> 7. sterowanie ogrzewaniem - stosowaliście Grentona do sterowania ogrzewaniem ? być może wykorzystywaliście rozdzielacze z elektrozaworami sterowanymi z grentona ? jak ze sterowaniem podłogówką ?


U mnie jest podłogówka i sterowanie przy pomocy PID. Pisałem gdzieś tu na forum o specyfice mojego salonu i wentylatorze, który miesza powietrze przy pewnych warunkach. Jak masz podłączone zawory to praktycznie wszystko da się wyklikać czy oskryptować.







> 8. pytanie ogólne - co warto zrobić o czym nie myśleliście na początku a wyszło to w trakcie użytkowania domu i systemu?


Na takie pytanie trudno odpowiedzieć bo każdy ma inne potrzeby. U mnie np. nie przewidziałem sterowania kablem grzejnym w rynnach i okazało się, że sterownik dostarczany z kablem jest na tyle głupi, że grzeje zawsze gdy temperatura jest między -5 i +5 stopni. Na następną zimę zamierzam wykombinować do tego jakiś czujnik i podłączyć to do systemu żeby widzieć kiedy grzało.

Na pewno warto podłączyć wszystko co tylko ma sens (oczywiście w granicach rozsądku) a potem większość da się zrobić konfiguracją. No a jeśli coś trzeba będzie dołożyć, to zawsze można załatwić to przy pomocy Z-Wave - u mnie parę modułów doszło, głównie w ogrodzie.

----------


## tomb2k

Marian_D, tomzik_79 - dziekuje za informacje.

pozdrawiam
tomb2k

----------


## tomb2k

czesc,
pytanie odnosnie Labry - czy oni sprzedają oprawki razem ze źródłami LED które można ściemniać ? Mają w sprzedaży same źródła bo na stronie nie widze ?
Gdzie to można obejrzec/kupić ?

pozdrawiam
tomb2k

----------


## lukpat

Witam,

Mam kilka pytań odnoście Grentona:
1. Moduły np: Relay łączymy za zabezpieczeniem czy przed (np: B16A) czy przed?
2. Moduły 2 lub 4 Relay mają obciążenie 3600W na kanał, ale to dotyczy również sumy wszystkich kanałów? bo 3600W to 16A!
3. W jaki sposób podłączyć*czujniki temperatury (podobno działają Dallasa), podłączamy je pod Digital IN?, jak podłączyć inne czujniki (obecności wody, dymu itp)
4. Gdybym chciał sterować*oświetleniem oraz ściemniaczem to muszę podłączyć Relay i za Relayem dimmer?.

----------


## trais

Panowie potrzebuje sprawdzonego elektryka ktory polozy mi instalacje elektryczna na grentonie. Okolice Warszawa.
Oczywiscie za rozsadne pieniadze. Pomozecie???

----------


## PeeN

Instalacje pod Grentona położy Ci każdy elektryk, jest prostsza od normalnej. Do każdego punktu którym chcesz sterować obwód, a do włączników skrętka. Masz na Narodowym targi teraz, na których jest Grenton. Podjedź, pogadaj, może oni Ci polecą jakiegoś instalatora

----------


## trais

Dziekuje. Tak wiem jade jutro. Otrzymalem oferte na 60 tys pln.
Sporo jak na standardowe sterowanie przy domu 210m2. :wink: 
Dlatego szukam innego instalatora. :smile: )

----------


## PeeN

Sporawo faktycznie. Same moduły Grentona mogą Cię kosztować szacuję do 15 tys. oczywiście zależy iloma rzeczami chcesz sterować, reszta kosztów to już instalacja, ale czy to dużo czy mało nie potrafię określić.
W każdym razie jak się czegoś dowiesz, bądź otrzymasz inną ofertę, daj tutaj znać.

----------


## trais

Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do innego instalatora. Wyslalem
Mu rzutu domu i projekt instalacji elektrycznej i napisalem co chcialbym stwrowac za pomoca grentona.
Odpisal podobnie jak Ty moduly 15-18tys grentona + instalacja ze skretki do kazdego punktu ( instalacja jak gwiazda) ze od szafy ciagnie sie kabel do kazdego punktu. Koszt 15tys. Razem daje to 30-33tys ale nie 60 :wink: (((

----------


## leszekwolski

> Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do innego instalatora. Wyslalem
> Mu rzutu domu i projekt instalacji elektrycznej i napisalem co chcialbym stwrowac za pomoca grentona.
> Odpisal podobnie jak Ty moduly 15-18tys grentona + instalacja ze skretki do kazdego punktu ( instalacja jak gwiazda) ze od szafy ciagnie sie kabel do kazdego punktu. Koszt 15tys. Razem daje to 30-33tys ale nie 60(((


Skoro masz obydwie wyceny to porównaj je bardziej dokładnie. Może ta droższa zawiera coś czego tańsza nie posiada. Strzelam np. określony dokładnie rodzaj okablowania, wliczone wyłączniki i gniazdka, rozdzielnię wraz z zabezpieczeniami itp.

Piszę to, ponieważ z boku trochę wygląda to na: "Firma A jest cacy bo jest tańsza!" Jeśli się mylę to bez urazy!

----------


## PeeN

Był ktoś na targach na Narodowym ostatnio? Może opiszecie co ciekawego Grenton pokazał, miało być z tego co wiem kilka nowości?

----------


## margielm

Witam serdecznie,
Byłem na targach w piatek i spędziłem sporo  czasu na stoisku Grentona:
1. *Nowe panele sensoryczne*. Czteropolowe z malutkim wyświetlaczem OLEDowym na środku na którym możemy wyświetlić ikonki  przypisane do przysisków. Niestety nie wiem czy jeden z guzików może służyć jako modyfikator i wtedy ikonki się zmienią. Na pewno jest to duży postęp w stosunku do tego co oferują teraz  ale nadal odstaje od paneli ampio gdzie jest panel LCD z 3 "wierszami". Może po prostu chcieli zaoferować bardziej budżetową wersję.

2. *Multisensor*. W sumie to nie pamiętam jakie czujki miał w sobie. Bardzo miło pracownik Grentona skupił się na prezentacji funkcji "multipilota". Czyli faktu że Czujka ta ma w sobie odbiornik IR i rozsyła go w promieniu 360 stopni do wszystkich urządzeń. Ale kilka razy podczas prezentacji mi mówił, że to tylko prototyp "jeszcze nie wiemy jakie bedzie miał czujki" i "proszę nie patrzeć na wygląd, bo się jeszcze może zmienić".

3. *Moduł Gate* - ja najbardziej czekałem na prezentację właśnie tej nowości. Integracja po HTTP to jeden z elementów którego brak  dość mocno obniża dla mnie atrakcyjność Grentona. Niestety REST ma przyjść dopiero w 3. kwartale (jeśli dobrze pamiętam) w formie aktualizacji firmware. Na dziś funkcjonalność tego modułu jest bardzo ograniczona i sprowadza się do integracji jednego protokołu (RS albo ModBus - nie pamiętam) reszta ma przyjść "później".

----------


## trais

Do czego sluzy Modul GATE??

----------


## margielm

Nazwa tego modułu (brama) dość dobrze opisuje jego funkcjonalność. Służy on do inegracji z innimi systemami (np. satel) lub protohołami (np. HTTP)

----------


## trais

Jasne tlukaczenie zrozumialem bardziej funkcjonalnie poprosze co mlzna do tego podlaczyc poprzez brame gate???

----------


## pcxelja

Cześć
Jesteś zadowolony z produktów/sprzętu/usług firmy Grenton?
Zauważyłeś jakieś wady?

----------


## trais

U mnie dopiero będzie montowany :smile:

----------


## Marian_D

> Jesteś zadowolony z produktów/sprzętu/usług firmy Grenton?


U mnie działa już trochę czasu i możesz poszukać co pisałem. Działa bez żadnych problemów i a możliwości konfiguracji są niesamowite. Możliwości integracji mogłyby być większe, ale jak pojawi się nowy moduł bramy to będzie poezja.





> 1. *Nowe panele sensoryczne*.


Masz może zdjecia tego panelu?

----------


## PeeN

> ...Możliwości integracji mogłyby być większe, ale jak pojawi się nowy moduł bramy to będzie poezja.


A mógłbyś tak prosto, jak dla laika, podać kilka przykładów wykorzystania w przyszłości tego modułu?
Integracja z alarmem Satela, już pisano wyżej że będzie można, tyle że co to dokładnie oznacza bo z tego co wiem to teraz też się integruje?

Jak jeszcze będzie można go wykorzystać?

----------


## margielm

Niestety nie. spróbuję go opisać. Wygląda jak zwykły panel sensoryczny. na środku (zabierając fragment każdego przycisku) znajduje się kwadrtowy, niebieski,  wyświetlacz oledowy. Bok tego kwadratu ma ze 3, może 4 centymetry. wyświetlacz jest o bardzo niskiej rozdzielczości. W każdym rogu znajduje się ikonka. 
Sam wyświetlacz, z tego co znalazłem, najbardziej przypomina to:
http://www.winstar.com.tw/uploads/ph...012864M-03.jpg

Ogólnie to nie urywa. ale może to dobry kompromis między jakością a ceną.

----------


## Marian_D

> A mógłbyś tak prosto, jak dla laika, podać kilka przykładów wykorzystania w przyszłości tego modułu?
> Integracja z alarmem Satela, już pisano wyżej że będzie można, tyle że co to dokładnie oznacza bo z tego co wiem to teraz też się integruje?


Nie wiem jakie funkcjonalności będzie miał ten moduł bo nie byłem na targach, ale z tego co mówił kiedyś instalator prócz obsługi Satela po kablu ma być modbus do podłączania pomp ciepła, klimatyzatorów i tym podobnych oraz rest.

Satela mam teraz podpiętego po wejściach i wyjściach binarnych i w sumie w zupełności mi to wystarcza, ale może jak bedzie po kablu to coś nowego przyjdzie mi do głowy.

Z tego wszystkiego najbardziej interesuje mnie rest, bo to da możliwość odczytu danych z internetu (np. pogodowych itp) i zapisu danych na serwer. Co prawda nie mam teraz za bardzo czasu siedzieć nad tym, ale od dawna chodzi mi po głowie zrobienie logowania parametrów do bazy danych i wyświetlanie tego w lokalnej sieci po WWW.





> Niestety nie. spróbuję go opisać.


Dzięki. Wysłałem maila do instalatora. Może ma zdjęcie. Jeśli da się podmieniać ikony podczas pracy to chodzi mi po głowie zastosowanie tego panelu jako zamka szyfrowego  :smile:

----------


## margielm

no właśnie tego nie wiem. Na stoisku powiedzieli mi tylko "w pełni konfigurowalny".

----------


## Marian_D

Wysłałem maila do instalatora i dostałem fotkę panelu zrobioną na targach. Wrzuciłem ją tu: http://i64.tinypic.com/28mcmj7.jpg

Udało mi się też dowiedzieć paru szczegółów na temat samego panelu: rozmiar to 8x8 cm, więc wizualnie pasuje do dużych paneli 8x16cm. Samo mocowanie jest identyczne, więc panel powinien bardzo fajnie prezentować się na ścianie. Co do wielkości wyświetlacza, to chodziło o wygodę użytkowania, a więc żeby przyciski były odpowiednio duże. Do mnie to o tyle przemawia, że nie znoszę "trafiania" w małe przyciski.

Natomiast od strony możliwości, to instalator potwiedził mi to co napisał wyżej Grenton. Wygląda na to że panel będzie bardzo ciekawy: z jednej strony będzie działał jak normalny panel w którym przyciskom będzie można przypisać ikony czy opisy, a z drugiej bedzie można używać wyświetlacza do wyświetlania tekstów i grafiki z poziomu skryptów. Jak dla mnie to rewelka, bo można wtedy panelu użyć do wyświetlania informacji o stanie systemów w domu a przyciski będą robiły za przełączanie stron.

----------


## WooojaS

Witam. 
Jestem po rozmowie z instalatorem Grentona z okolicy jednak mam kilka pytań, na które nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi w sieci. 
1. Oświetlenie - taśmy led zasila dimmer - tak rozumiem?
A co z innym oświetleniem innym? Na allegro są bardzo ładne panele ledowe, które miałem w poprzednim mieszkaniu i na cale szczęście maja zewnętrzny zasilacz 12V, wiec pomijając go, zasilanie wpinam w dimmer i działa?
Taśmy RGBW - Jak nimi sterować sensownie? 
A co z bardziej klasycznymi żarówkami? Ledy w e27 itp? Musza być specjalne jak sądzę?

2. Wiecie jak grenton radzi sobie z kopiowaniem kodu IR klimatyzatorów? Jak na razie żadnego smartfona nie udało mi sie zmusić do obsługi Gree...jak i Mitsubishi jak i Fujitsu.. 

3. Zapewne tak, ale dimmery pamiętają swoje ostatnie ustawienia? Np. ściemniam sobie listwę w salonie do połowy bo tak mi akurat pasuje... i po 2 dniach jak ją włączę to dimmer włączy ją do 50% czy do 100 od razu poleci? Mam teraz chińskie ściemniacze i one pamiętają i to jest dobre. Nie muszę za każdym razem ustawiać poziomu jasności. 

4. Pomiar energii elektrycznej - doczytałem, że jest z założeń matematycznych oraz z licznika impulsów. Założenia niestety wg mnie średnio się sprawdzą, bo stały pobór to ma jedynie lodówka... i już. A całą reszta, zmienne - mikrofala od 200w to 1kw, suszarka, żelazko.. wszystko ma regulacje. Jak się odbywa zliczanie impulsów (nowy elektroniczny licznik obowiązkowo? 

5....

Mam jeszcze kilka pytań, ale jak zwykle gdzieś się szwedaja po głowie...

----------


## Marian_D

> Jestem po rozmowie z instalatorem Grentona z okolicy jednak mam kilka pytań, na które nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi w sieci.


To czemu nie zawracasz d... instalatorowi? To chyba lepsze źródło niż forum? Ja dla przykładu jak mam czas to grzebię sobie w systemie i mimo że mam go od dłuższego już czasu to wiem dużo mniej niż instalator. Choćby z tej przyczyny że soft jest co jakiś czas aktualizowany i pojawiają się nowe rzeczy.





> 1. Oświetlenie - taśmy led zasila dimmer - tak rozumiem?
> A co z innym oświetleniem innym? Na allegro są bardzo ładne panele ledowe, które miałem w poprzednim mieszkaniu i na cale szczęście maja zewnętrzny zasilacz 12V, wiec pomijając go, zasilanie wpinam w dimmer i działa?


Dimmer chyba tylko do żarówek i halogenów. Ale głowy nie dam bo tylko coś mi świta że tak mi instalator mówił. U mnie taśmami i lampami led steruje moduł led, do którego wpęty jest zasilacz.






> Taśmy RGBW - Jak nimi sterować sensownie?


Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi z tym "sensownie".






> 3. Zapewne tak, ale dimmery pamiętają swoje ostatnie ustawienia? Np. ściemniam sobie listwę w salonie do połowy bo tak mi akurat pasuje... i po 2 dniach jak ją włączę to dimmer włączy ją do 50% czy do 100 od razu poleci? Mam teraz chińskie ściemniacze i one pamiętają i to jest dobre. Nie muszę za każdym razem ustawiać poziomu jasności.


Grenton pamięta parametry i może je ustawić również przy starcie systemu. Np. dla dimerów możesz sobie zdefiniować maksymalną jasność i zmieniać ją w dowolnej chwili czy to z przycisku czy to ze skryptu. Tak samo jak z wszystkimi innymi parametrami - w Grentonie nic nie jest ustawiane "na sztywno" bo wszystko w każdej chwili możesz zmienić dowolnym mechanizmem, np. po określonym czasie używając skryptu czy dowolnego innego zdarzenia każdego z obiektów w systemie (np. timera, przycisku, termostatu itp itd). Tak na przykład działa różne oświetlenie w dzień i w nocy: w zależności od godziny zmieniany jest parametr maksymalnej wartości oświetlenia.






> 4. Pomiar energii elektrycznej - doczytałem, że jest z założeń matematycznych oraz z licznika impulsów. Założenia niestety wg mnie średnio się sprawdzą, bo stały pobór to ma jedynie lodówka... i już. A całą reszta, zmienne - mikrofala od 200w to 1kw, suszarka, żelazko.. wszystko ma regulacje. Jak się odbywa zliczanie impulsów (nowy elektroniczny licznik obowiązkowo?


Nowe moduły mają podobno bezpośredni pomiar prądu. Piszę "podobno", bo ich jeszcze nie mam zainstalowanych.

----------


## Marian_D

> Fajnie działał też sensor gestów. Na pewno zainstaluję - bo na niego czekam - multisensor z obsługą urządzeń na piloty. Wymyśliłem sobie w salonie elektryczne okno dachowe i teraz cierpię jak muszę szukać pilota.


Hehe. Ja sobie zrobiłem "dobrze" instalując takie na klatce schodowe 4m nad podłogą, które przy okazji robi za wyłaz na dach. W zeszłym roku jak przyjechał kominiarz przez godzinę szukałem pilota.

----------


## trais

Panowie szukam w okolicy woj. mazowieckiego dobrego sprawdzonego i solidnego instalatora do instalacji elektrycznej na Grentonie. Ktoś pomoże?

trais

----------


## WooojaS

Witaj. Ja uważam, ze oczywiście instalator może wiedzieć więcej niż forum, jednakże jak mam mu pisać kazde pytanie to po 20 doda mnie do reguły spamu  :wink:  
ad 1 .Dobrze wiedzieć do czego dimmer finalnie działa. A poza oświetlenieniem halogenowym jakiego jeszcze używasz (mniej prądożernego?) 
Czyli do taśm ten moduł RGB tylko. Z RGBW chodziło mi o to W na końcu - Na taśmie RGB mimo swoich barw cięzko/prawie w ogóle nie da się uzyskać białego i takiej sile świecenia jak tylko na barwie białej. Powstałą więc taśma RGBW która ma dodatkowe tylko białe ledy - jest jaśniej i nie trzeba się bawić ustawianiem koloru. https://www.fibaro.com/pl/products/rgbw-controller/




> To czemu nie zawracasz d... instalatorowi? To chyba lepsze źródło niż forum? Ja dla przykładu jak mam czas to grzebię sobie w systemie i mimo że mam go od dłuższego już czasu to wiem dużo mniej niż instalator. Choćby z tej przyczyny że soft jest co jakiś czas aktualizowany i pojawiają się nowe rzeczy.
> 
> Dimmer chyba tylko do żarówek i halogenów. Ale głowy nie dam bo tylko coś mi świta że tak mi instalator mówił. U mnie taśmami i lampami led steruje moduł led, do którego wpęty jest zasilacz.
> 
> Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi z tym "sensownie".
> 
> Grenton pamięta parametry i może je ustawić również przy starcie systemu. Np. dla dimerów możesz sobie zdefiniować maksymalną jasność i zmieniać ją w dowolnej chwili czy to z przycisku czy to ze skryptu. Tak samo jak z wszystkimi innymi parametrami - w Grentonie nic nie jest ustawiane "na sztywno" bo wszystko w każdej chwili możesz zmienić dowolnym mechanizmem, np. po określonym czasie używając skryptu czy dowolnego innego zdarzenia każdego z obiektów w systemie (np. timera, przycisku, termostatu itp itd). Tak na przykład działa różne oświetlenie w dzień i w nocy: w zależności od godziny zmieniany jest parametr maksymalnej wartości oświetlenia.
> 
> Nowe moduły mają podobno bezpośredni pomiar prądu. Piszę "podobno", bo ich jeszcze nie mam zainstalowanych.

----------


## Marian_D

> ad 1 .Dobrze wiedzieć do czego dimmer finalnie działa. A poza oświetlenieniem halogenowym jakiego jeszcze używasz (mniej prądożernego?)


W całym domu mam praktycznie tylko oświetlenie LED i halogeny. Z białymi żarówkami LED trochę się nakombinowałem, bo to co sprzedają wszędzie to jakiś dramat - podają 20-30W (odpowiednik 75-100W żarówki) a w środku diody dające może z 5W. W końcu udało mi się znaleźć sensowne ciepłe białe LEDy o dużym kącie rozsyłu, ale koszt był... co tu dużo mówić... porażający (70 pln za jedną żarówkę będącą odpowiednikiem 150W lampy). Odżałowałem i kupiłem 10 szt żeby zainstalować tam, gdzie świecę najczęściej.





> Powstałą więc taśma RGBW która ma dodatkowe tylko białe ledy - jest jaśniej i nie trzeba się bawić ustawianiem koloru.


Nie przesadzałbym z tym problemem z kolorami w RGB. Mam w sumie taśmy tylko w dwóch miejscach w domu (salon i największa łazienka). W obydwu miejscach zastosowałem dobrej jakości taśmy RGB i bez problemu ustawiam biały (zimny lub ciepły). Więcej mam żarówek RGB, bo eksperymentowałem z temperaturą barwową światła (rano zimny a wieczorem ciepły, prawie "pomarańczowy" biały). W Grentonie ma problemu by pod dowolny przycisk podpiąć dowolne wartości RGB i tak dobrac wartości każdej ze składowej R, G i B że na dowolnej taśmie wyjdzie Ci taki biały jak potrzebujesz - dowolnie ciepły lub zimny. W przypadku żarówek to w ogóle nie było już wyboru i jedyne sensowne które udało mi się znaleźć to były RGB.

Zresztą, kolory to bajer z którego może ktoś korzysta na początku, ale potem zwykle i tak świeci się na biało. Może więc zwykła biała taśma byłaby lepszym rozwiązaniem?

----------


## WooojaS

Hej. Podałem link wyżej to taśmy RGBW... która trochę mi eliminuje zabawę białym. W poprzednim mieszkaniu po przerobieniu kilku taśm ten model okazał się najlepszym wyjściem - biały naturalny a mogę go sobie dodatkowo pomalować inną barwą niezależnie. A zachowuje przy tym moc taśmy gdzie w przypadku RGB niestety moc spada znacznie.

----------


## hardycandy2501

Panowie niedługo zaczynam budowę i zdecydowałem się montować grentona. Możecie podpowiedzieć czy warto inwestować w panele dotykowe grentona. Doradza mi je instalator ale jakoś nie mogę ogarnąć jak on w moim domu razem 260m2 razem z piwnica chce to ogarnąć na 16 panelach i 3 włącznikach dzwonkowych. Proszę napiszcie mi jak to działa u was i czy warto za to dopłacać. Jak to jest z ich trwałością i czy się nie palcuja no i ogólne wrażenia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mchrol

Hardycandy2501 - jestem zainteresowany tym tematem i rowniez spod Szczecina. Podzielisz sie informacjami , wycenami jakie otrzymales ?

----------


## hardycandy2501

> Hardycandy2501 - jestem zainteresowany tym tematem i rowniez spod Szczecina. Podzielisz sie informacjami , wycenami jakie otrzymales ?


Wyślij maila na [email protected] to podeśle ci wycenę.

----------


## WooojaS

Witam. Czy w aplikacji możemy zrobić powiadomienie "Push" , czyli takie wyskakujące, coś pokazujące... wybudzające telefon? 

Co do klawisza dzwonkowego - czy można wywołać np. sceną reakcję na dwuklik jednego klawisza by zapalił drugą lampę?

----------


## PeeN

> Witam. Czy w aplikacji możemy zrobić powiadomienie "Push" , czyli takie wyskakujące, coś pokazujące... wybudzające telefon? 
> 
> Co do klawisza dzwonkowego - czy można wywołać np. sceną reakcję na dwuklik jednego klawisza by zapalił drugą lampę?


Odpowiem Ci tylko co do włącznika dzwonkowego, możesz go zaprogramować tak żeby wykonywać 4 różne funkcje

----------


## WooojaS

Tyle to ja wiem. Krótkie wciśnięcie, długie wciśniecie i kolejne dwie które jak na razie nie do końca kumam. Można tworzyć sceny przecież. Nie mozna tam kolejnych dwóch kliknięc ustawić by wywołać daną funkcję?

----------


## WooojaS

Dzięki za informację!! 
Akurat zmieniam mojego dystrybutora od Grentona, bo z aktualnym coś nie mogę się dogadać. np. od prawie tygodnia chce się dowiedzieć jaki wymiar ma puszka pod panel 4 klawiszowy i nie mogę :/ 
Jaki ma? 

Pozdrawiam, Tomasz.

----------


## WooojaS

Witam. Lada dzień będę zamykał temat elektryki/automatyki w mieszkaniu - po tym czasie nie dołożę żadnego okablowania. 
Co wam wyszło w czasie, co jeszcze chcielibyście dołożyć i skończyło się na z-wave? Jeszcze wczoraj dołożyłem przewody do wentylatorów w kuchni/łazience.. I tak myślę, gdzie coś jeszcze mógłbym położyć za wczasu.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

A co masz, byśmy mogli pomyśleć czego brakuje.

----------


## dendrytus

> A co masz, byśmy mogli pomyśleć czego brakuje.


Mocne. Aż strach się bać.




> I tak myślę, gdzie coś jeszcze mógłbym położyć za wczasu.


Zapomniałeś o:
- podgrzewaniu luster
- elektrycznie podgrzewanej podłodze przed umywalką, wanną, prysznicem kiblem w łazience domowników
- integracji okapu z płytą grzewczą.
- ………

Tak to jest jak nie ma projektu.

----------


## PeeN

Dentrytus, masz miesiączkę czy jak? O co Ci chodzi? Kolega się zapytał, a Ty zamiast pomóc piszesz jakieś pierdoły. Szlak mnie trafia na takich jak Ty, nie masz ochoty pomóc to się zamknij, zamiast pieprzyć głupoty.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dentrytus, ...........................Ty, nie masz ochoty pomóc to się zamknij, zamiast pieprzyć głupoty.


O co Ci chodzi? Kolega się zapytał, a ja mu napisałem o czym zapomniał. Lista o czym zapomniał jest bardzo długa.
Dobrze, że mi przypomniałeś




> Co wam wyszło w czasie, co jeszcze chcielibyście dołożyć i skończyło się na z-wave?


Nigdy nie musiałem korzystać z Z-Wave czy inny bezprzewodówek, bo w KNX miałem bezprzewodówkę.
Zresztą jak ma się projekt, to o niczym się nie zapomina i niczego nie trzeba dodawać.

----------


## WooojaS

Dobry. Żeby mieć projekt, trzeba po 1. wiedzieć czego się chce i po 2 mieć czas na zrobienie projektu. 

Podgrzewanie luster! A ostatnio przeglądałem własnie oferte luster i dorzuce tam kabelek. Wysterować to... hmmm.. higrometrem? Czy jak? 
Elektryczne podgrzewanie przeszło mi przez myśl, ale jednak odpuszczam. W domkach to fakt, płytki potrafiły nawet przez ręcznik nieźle ciągnac ale nigdy w wierzowcu. 
Przewód do okapu położyłem już... ale głównie do celów zasilania a nie integracji... i tak myśle... mam go przed głową... jego panel tez.. po co integracja? Jaka?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Też mnie ten okap zastanowił. Przecież nie zawsze włączając piec chcę włączyć okap. A montować higrometr/wykrywacz tłuszczu tylko po to by włączał okap? Brzmi jak niepotrzebny koszt.

----------


## homelogic

> Dobry. Żeby mieć projekt, trzeba po 1. wiedzieć czego się chce i po 2 mieć czas na zrobienie projektu.


1. Przed narysowaniem projektu integrator siada z inwestorem przy kawie i czytają listę typowych funkcjonalności. 

2. Jest na to czas praktycznie aż do zakończenia etapu stanu surowego.

----------


## homelogic

> Też mnie ten okap zastanowił. Przecież nie zawsze włączając piec chcę włączyć okap. A montować higrometr/wykrywacz tłuszczu tylko po to by włączał okap? Brzmi jak niepotrzebny koszt.


Teoretycznie podczas używania okapu powinno się otworzyć okno albo odpalić nawiew aby zapewnić dostęp świeżego powietrza. Odpowiedni okap może automatycznie włączyć wentylację w danym trybie, uprzednio sprawdziwszy sygnał z kontaktronu.

Działający okap może być wręcz groźny gdy w salonie jest rozpalony kominek.

----------


## WooojaS

Rozpalony kominek mi nie grozi na szczęscie  :smile:  

Kolejne pomysły prosze zastosowania automatyki.

----------


## Karolewskiej

Podpowiedzcie jak nalezy podlaczyc grzejniki pod system. Mam juz rozprowadzona instalacje elektryczna i teraz pora na hydraulike. W domu bedzie piec gazowy i gdzejniki. Jak mam to rozplanowac, zeby mozna bylo sterowac tymi grzejnikami? (ustawiac temp w poszeczegolnych pomieszczeniach, wylaczac/wlaczac itp itd). Podlaczenie w gwiazde do sterownika pieca oczywiscie jest juz poprowadzone.

----------


## homelogic

> Podpowiedzcie jak nalezy podlaczyc grzejniki pod system. Mam juz rozprowadzona instalacje elektryczna i teraz pora na hydraulike. W domu bedzie piec gazowy i gdzejniki. Jak mam to rozplanowac, zeby mozna bylo sterowac tymi grzejnikami? (ustawiac temp w poszeczegolnych pomieszczeniach, wylaczac/wlaczac itp itd). Podlaczenie w gwiazde do sterownika pieca oczywiscie jest juz poprowadzone.



Najlepiej jest mieć instalację poprowadzoną przez rozdzielacze tak jak w podłogówkach. Wtedy siłowniki zaworów mamy w jednym miejscu i łatwo się prowadzi instalację. Montaż przewodowych siłowników na grzejnikach bywa ciężki do przeprowadzenia w estetyczny sposób - zawsze jakoś trzeba ten kabel z głowicy doprowadzić do ściany.  Czujniki strefowe rozmieszczamy wg. wytycznych producenta danego systemu (czasem są pod włącznikami, czasem w gwiazdę, czasem na jednej magistrali itp.).

Przy okazji, lepiej nie słuchać rad ogrzewaniowców i od razu udać się do integratorów, niech oni poprowadzą dalsze rozmowy. Wszelkie super-mądre sterowniki kotłów tylko się potem gryzą z systemem Inteligentnego Domu*. System ma zadbać o podanie ogrzewania na daną strefę wg. faktycznych pomiarów, kocioł ma tylko zagrzać wodę w optymalny sposób. Dlatego kotłom zostawia się ich pogodówkę, ale juz sterowanie strefami leci obowiązkowo przez system.

* Oczywiście pomijam tutaj przypadki integracji premium, gdzie sterownik kotła komunikuje się z systemem za pomocą Modbusa, KNX czy innych protokołów w sposób bezpośredni. Zazwyczaj wymaga to bardzo mądrych sterowników, mądrych kotłów i systemów o odpowiednich możliwościach. Raczej temat na inny wątek  :wink:

----------


## pcxelja

Jak powinien wyglądać prawidłowo algorytm/skrypt napisany dla Grenton aby prawidłowo sterować roletami aby nie dochodziło do sytuacji włączenia zasilania na silnik z roletę na górę oraz dół?

Dla krótkiego kliku wprowadziłem:



```
CLU->rTarasL->Stop(500)
CLU->rTarasL->Down(29000)

CLU->rTarasP->Stop(500)
CLU->rTarasP->Down(29000)
```

i podobnie dla długiego kliku tyko że Up.

----------


## Karolewskiej

> Najlepiej jest mieć instalację poprowadzoną przez rozdzielacze tak jak w podłogówkach. Wtedy siłowniki zaworów mamy w jednym miejscu i łatwo się prowadzi instalację. Montaż przewodowych siłowników na grzejnikach bywa ciężki do przeprowadzenia w estetyczny sposób - zawsze jakoś trzeba ten kabel z głowicy doprowadzić do ściany.  Czujniki strefowe rozmieszczamy wg. wytycznych producenta danego systemu (czasem są pod włącznikami, czasem w gwiazdę, czasem na jednej magistrali itp.).
> 
> Przy okazji, lepiej nie słuchać rad ogrzewaniowców i od razu udać się do integratorów, niech oni poprowadzą dalsze rozmowy. Wszelkie super-mądre sterowniki kotłów tylko się potem gryzą z systemem Inteligentnego Domu*. System ma zadbać o podanie ogrzewania na daną strefę wg. faktycznych pomiarów, kocioł ma tylko zagrzać wodę w optymalny sposób. Dlatego kotłom zostawia się ich pogodówkę, ale juz sterowanie strefami leci obowiązkowo przez system.
> 
> * Oczywiście pomijam tutaj przypadki integracji premium, gdzie sterownik kotła komunikuje się z systemem za pomocą Modbusa, KNX czy innych protokołów w sposób bezpośredni. Zazwyczaj wymaga to bardzo mądrych sterowników, mądrych kotłów i systemów o odpowiednich możliwościach. Raczej temat na inny wątek


Bardzo Ci dziekuję za pomoc  :smile: 

Pojawia mi się kolejny znak zapytania. Jak w zamysle mam automatyczne podlewanie, to o czym musze pamietac? Jak bedzie np. 10 elektrozaworow, to rozumiem, ze do kazdego skrętka. Czy jak tak podepne to do systemu, to jeszcze musi byc sterownik automatycznego podlewania, czy wtedy to juz ogarniam Grentonem?

Do jakiegos czujnika wilgotnosci gleby tez wyrzucic skretke na zewnatrz?

----------


## Karolewskiej

Czy mozecie polecic mi jakiegos sprawdzonego, uczciwego instalatora Grentona z terenu woj. mazowieckiego?

----------


## Michal818

> Jeśli kogoś interesuje system Grenton to pojawił się portal supportowy: https://support.grenton.pl/pl/support/home
> 
> oraz pojawiła się informacja o oczekiwanych panelach z wyświetlaczem OLED.
> https://support.grenton.pl/pl/suppor...cs/35000004044


Ten OLED to tylko tak na środku panelu jest czy będzie można "podpiąć" ikonki pod różne guziki?

----------


## WooojaS

Poczytaj manuala - tam masz wszystkie informacje o nim. OLED jest tylko na środku. Mozna tworzyć karty na środku - wentylacja - swiatło itp i w zależności od danej karty zmieniają się funkcje przycisków.

----------


## Michal818

> Ten OLED to tylko tak na środku panelu jest czy będzie można "podpiąć" ikonki pod różne guziki?


Podaję się: gdzie ten manual? Trzeba się jakoś zarejestrować czy jest gdzieś w części otwartej?

----------


## Marian_D

Jutro mają mi zainstalować ten nowy panel z OLED i przez weekend będę się bawił w jego konfigurację. Jeśli ktoś miałby jakieś pytania, to walcie śmiało.

----------


## margielm

obejrzałem film na muratorze i muszę powiedzieć, że pozytywnie zaskoczył mnie ten panel. Myślałem że 4 guziki to za mało - ale pomysł z czujnikiem gestu i "przesuwaniem" zestawu przycisków wydaje się naprawdę fajny. 
Zobaczymy co zrobią z modułem Gate, ale jak na razie to Grenton wraca na mój radar.

----------


## Marian_D

> obejrzałem film na muratorze i muszę powiedzieć, że pozytywnie zaskoczył mnie ten panel. Myślałem że 4 guziki to za mało - ale pomysł z czujnikiem gestu i "przesuwaniem" zestawu przycisków wydaje się naprawdę fajny.


Mnie najbardziej podjarało to, że można w zasadzie dowolnie oprogramowywać sobie zarówno ekran jak i przyciski i zmieniać ich działanie również z poziomu logiki całego systemu. W rozmowie instalator powiedział mi, że da się nawet zrobić menu z ikonami w oparciu o ten panel. Tak czy inaczej weekend pewnie spędzę bawiąc się tym ustrojstwem.

----------


## margielm

nagraj jakiś film jak będziesz miał jakiś czas.

----------


## Marian_D

Nie bardzo miałem czas zrobić jakieś fajne konfiguracje bo mi się znajomi w sobotę zwalili na głowę, ale oto krótkie podsumowanie:

Nowy panel jest niemal identyczny jak dotychczasowy bez wyświetlacza, z tym wyjątkiem że część wchodząca do puszki jest nieco większa. Na ścianie prezentuje się bardzo zacnie.

Wyświetlacz w panelu jest moim zdaniem w sam raz. Z jednej strony całkiem czytelny a z drugiej nie zajmuje miejsca potrzebnego na przyciski. Jest wykonany w technologii OLED, więc świeci bardzo jasno i kontrastowo. Na początku myślałem że to może być wkurzające gdy np. w sypialni będzie świecił panel, ale okazuje się że wyświetlacz zapala się w chwili gdy podejdzie się do panelu. Dzieje się to tak szybko i naturalnie, że jest całkiem wygodne.

Co do możliwości samego panelu, to bardzo mnie zaskoczył. Można korzystać z uproszczonych funkcjonalności przez co panel da się zaprogramować bardzo szybko. U mnie w jednym miejscu wymieniliśmy dotychczasowy panel (bez wyświetlacza) na nowy, który w kilka minut został uruchomiony i można było sterować tym co sobie z nim powiązaliśmy.

Z drugiej strony w panelu jest coś takiego jak tryb pełnego programowania - zwyczajnie da się wyświetlać teksty, grafiki, linie itp. Możliwości konfiguracyjne są w zasadzie nieograniczone. Funkcje rysowania są dostępne z poziomu skryptów, więc można sobie pisać w LUA całe duże programy, z menu, grafiką i tym podobnymi. Instalator pokazywał mi filmik na którym jeden z klientów zrobił sobie z panelu małe centrum informacyjne, z wykresami, ikonami itp. itd. W sumie fajna rzecz bo można zaraz po przyjściu do domu mieć wizualizację statusu bez potrzeby zaglądania do telefonu. 

To, co mi się najbardziej spodobało, to możliwość podpinania dowolnych akcji pod sensor gestów. Okazało się, że mogę sterować oświetleniem bezdotykowo, np. gesty lewo-prawo skonfigurowałem sobie jako włącz-wyłącz a góra/dół jako zmiana jasności dimmera. 

Co prawda jak pisałem nie miałem za bardzo czasu pobawić się tym panelem, ale na chwilę obecną nie mam się chyba do czego doczepić.






> nagraj jakiś film jak będziesz miał jakiś czas.


Filmik nagram jak będę miał chwilę. Postaram się wcześniej wrzucić fotki.

----------


## Marian_D

Panele mam już oprogramowane. Możliwość przełączania gestami naprawdę mi się podoba. Zrobiłem sobie np tak, że z ekranu podstawowego (tego widocznego po podejściu do panelu) włączam i wyłączam lampy, na kolejnym mam sceny a na jeszcze kolejnych ustawienia poszczególnych dimerów. A obsługa tych kilku ekranów jest w sumie bardzo prosta.

Filmu nie miałem czasu zrobić, ale ktoś mnie ubiegł i wrzucił na YT film pokazujący jak on działa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7-PCA8JJdk

Tu znalazłem filmik pokazujący wydajność: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32ilNPECgJE

----------


## witer30

a jaka jest orientacyjna cena za ten panel...?

----------


## Rec

Jak ciężko Ci poszukać samemu to proszę:
https://support.grenton.pl/pl/suppor...cs/35000008527

----------


## witer30

bardzo dziękuję. ale to cena promocyjna do końca roku... Jaka będzie w nowym tego już nie wiem, ale ok, masz może ich cennik katalogowy?

----------


## Rec

To nie jest produkt marketowy tylko systemowy i sam nie zadziała, więc najpierw zaplanuj i skonfiguruj sobie funkcjonalności a potem wyślij maila do Grentona z prośbą o wycenę z ew. rabatami  lub skontaktuj się z autoryzowanym instalatorem jak nie chcesz sam  dłubać.

----------

